# What are you Brewing - 2018



## Dan Pratt

Kicking off the new year with a no munich no crystal malt ale 



*163 - SMaSH - BB Ale / Cascade*

OG 1043
FG 1011
ABV 4.2%
IBU 17
EBC 8

100% Barret Burston Ale malt mashed at 66c for 60mins, 71c for 20mins, 78c for 30mins

60 minute boil

FWH Cascade = 4.5ibu
@ WP Cascade = 12.5ibu

Fermented with yeast cake of English WLP002 fresh and ready in the FV.

Happy New Year.


----------



## cliffo

Going to put down a Cream Ale later this morning.

83% BB Ale, 15% Flaked Corn and 2% acidulated.

One hop addition of Northern Brewer at 20 minutes and US05 yeast.

A nice, simple start to the brew year.


----------



## Nullnvoid

Putting down a brew today. Starting the year off right!

Recipe: Rusty Pail Rye Pale Ale 25 litres
Brewer: Rusty
Asst Brewer:
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 31.08 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.08 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 23.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.059 SG
Estimated Color: 17.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 43.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.8 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
4.50 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) ( Grain 1 64.3 % 
1.00 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 2 14.3 % 
0.55 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 7.9 % 
0.40 kg Crystal, Medium (Simpsons) (108.3 EBC) Grain 4 5.7 % 
0.30 kg Carapils (Briess) (3.0 EBC) Grain 5 4.3 % 
0.25 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (3.5 EBC) Grain 6 3.6 % 
15.00 g Warrior [15.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min Hop 7 31.3 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
85.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 11.8 IBUs 
1.0 pkg California Ale (White Labs #WLP001) [35. Yeast 10 - 
60.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 11 0.0 IBUs


----------



## malt junkie

Put down a a RIPA last night, went into the kegmenter at midnight, so adjudication is required does this count for this year or last??


----------



## DU99

are you dry hopping MJ


----------



## malt junkie

Don't think it will need it, we went a little nuts late hoping, so much so draining the kettle was a night mare, about 150g of hops through the boil to 0, the 15min stand 200g galaxy flowers and chill, I might get a full keg.... maybe


----------



## mofox1

Simple pale ale / IPA thing to test out the new robobrew.

20L @ 1.050 / 40 - 50 IBU

70% Gladfield American Ale
20% Wheat Malt
10% Gladfield Gladiator

Cascade to 25ish IBU @ 60, then making it up as I go along. Some at 10, lots at flameout. All cascade/chinook/centennial.

New toys ay


----------



## Coodgee

I stopped in at Granite Belt Brewery near Stanthorpe yesterday. All his beers are fairly old school and I really enjoyed them, especially his Irish Red Ale which was just perfectly balanced. It was quite a contrast to the current trends of bio-transformed soured NEIPA with grapefruit juice and juniper berries etc. So I plan on concentrating on getting back to some old-school brews that are simple but some of the most difficult to get right - starting with a Helles. I have a W34/70 yeast cake ready to go. Then maybe I'll dust off my red ale recipe at some stage...


----------



## Peter80

The only new years resolution I have is to post in this thread.

Simple English like pale. Not enough spec malt to be a special or ESB but too much alcohol to be an ordinary.

25.00 l at OG: 1.049 SG, 13.7 EBC, 25.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.00 % 
Boil: 90 Minutes, Mash 66.0 C 90 min

5.50 kg Maris Otter 95.7 % 
0.25 kg Light Crystal Malt 4.3 % 
Dr. Rudi to 21 IBU at 60 
20.00 g Styrian Goldings at 20 
20.00 g Styrian Goldings at 0
London ESB (Danstar)


----------



## Jack of all biers

Put down a Bo-pils today to start the brew-year right.

93% gladfields pilsner
5% weyermann acidualated
2% caramunich III

63C for 120min (cause the decoction took what it took)
72C for 15min (40% decoct 20min boil)

34 IBU saaz (50L 120gm at 90 and 30 gm at 10)

Notto in a 1L starter for 6hr intermittent aeration. Pitched and set for 15C (Faux lager cause that's the yeast I had)


----------



## Hermies

Making a pale ale on saturday keeping it simple
60% wheat
40% pale
Mash @ 65*C for 1hr
30gms Loral @ 60 mins
20gms Galaxy @ 12 mins 
30gms @ 2 mins
US 05


----------



## Dan Pratt

holidays = brew time !

*164 - Sentosa Saison 777*

OG 1.038
FG 1.004 - likely to be somewhere around 1.000 or less with Belle yeast
ABV 4.4 - 4.8%
IBU 22
EBC 6

Mashed at 67c for 90mins - target pH is 5.4

77% BB Ale
7% Flaked Oats
7% Rye Malt
7% Wheat
Some acidulated to get the pH down. 

60min Boil

Magnum @ 30mins = 22ibu

Fermented with Danstar Belle Saison @ 21c for 48hrs, then ramp to 28c for 5days.


----------



## Coodgee

Dan Pratt said:


> holidays = brew time !
> 
> *164 - Sentosa Saison 777*
> 
> OG 1.038
> FG 1.004 - likely to be somewhere around 1.000 or less with Belle yeast
> ABV 4.4 - 4.8%
> IBU 22
> EBC 6
> 
> Mashed at 67c for 90mins - target pH is 5.4
> 
> 77% BB Ale
> 7% Flaked Oats
> 7% Rye Malt
> 7% Wheat
> Some acidulated to get the pH down.
> 
> 60min Boil
> 
> Magnum @ 30mins = 22ibu
> 
> Fermented with Danstar Belle Saison @ 21c for 48hrs, then ramp to 28c for 5days.


 that will be a cheap brew!


----------



## fletcher

session IPA- based off the golden road brew co's 'wolf pup'

maris otter
pale malt
carapils
rye
68-69c mash

simcoe whirlpool to 50 ibu 
6g/L simcoe, mosaic, galaxy, and chinook - dry hopped
200 sulphate, 67 cacl, 6.4 mash pH
us-05 at 18c 
60 secs of 02 
4.5% abv

sexy


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ sexy!!

how many grams of Simcoe into the Whirlpool to get the 50ibu?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Coodgee said:


> that will be a cheap brew!



< $15 for raw ingredients and thats rounding up.

I plan to dry hop this also which I've realized that I didn't add that to the recipe. I have 100g of Mandarin Bavarian on its way to me from iBrew so planning to dry hop 56g of that hop to this beer. Trying and get some tropical notes into the aroma along with the typical spice. That dry hop will add another $5.60 to the beer. 

so for $21 = $1 per litre


----------



## Gloveski

fletcher said:


> session IPA- based off the golden road brew co's 'wolf pup'
> 
> maris otter
> pale malt
> carapils
> rye
> 68-69c mash
> 
> simcoe whirlpool to 50 ibu
> 6g/L simcoe, mosaic, galaxy, and chinook - dry hopped
> 200 sulphate, 67 cacl, 6.4 mash pH
> us-05 at 18c
> 60 secs of 02
> 4.5% abv
> 
> sexy



I actually have this on my list also and interested how much hops you used for the whirlpool . Looks a tasty brew


----------



## Dan Pratt

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ sexy!!
> 
> how many grams of Simcoe into the Whirlpool to get the 50ibu?



I just ran BS2.0 and calculated 225g of Simcoe at Whirlpool for 30mins to = 50ibu


----------



## aussiebrewer

You should have started the thread. What is dan not brewing in 2018 lol. Would have been a shorter list mate. Hope your getting use out of your grain from the pick up. Wouldn't mind tasting your new stuff soon


----------



## Coodgee

Nice Helles to start the year. 2nd in a row. The one currently ready for kegging tastes great so far!

Style: Munich Helles
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
Estimated Color: 4.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 18.4 IBUs
Boil Time: 90 Minutes
------------
30.00 l Distilled Water 
4.00 ml Lactic Acid 
3.50 g Calcium Chloride 
2.00 g Gypsum 
5.00 kg Pilsner Ger (2.5 EBC) 
9.00 g Hallertau Magnum [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 12.1 IBUs 
25.00 g Tettnang [3.30 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5.5 IBUs 
25.00 g Tettnang [3.50 %] - Boil 2.0 min Hop 0.8 IBUs 
3.0 pkg Saflager Lager W34/70 slurry from previous Helles 

mash Schedule: 55/20,60/30,65/20,70/30,76/10.


----------



## shacked

First brew day of the year. Triple batch:

54% pale and pilsner 
38% malted wheat, flaked wheat and spelt
8% vienna

Mashed at 63C for 2 hours and run off super slowly. 

5 IBU of Saaz FWH. OG 1.040

1) ferment with 3711 then onto a bacteria cake for the year
2) 50g styrian holdings in the cube and a blend of 3711/3724/3739/some other yeast
3) 25g galaxy in cube. 2565.


----------



## Coodgee

Nice clear wort on the helles


----------



## fletcher

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ sexy!!
> 
> how many grams of Simcoe into the Whirlpool to get the 50ibu?



can't wait!

it was 100gms for 25mins to make about 49.7 odd (for my 23L batch) so i rounded it up 

i'm considering shortening the whirlpool though and just adding another 30 or 40gms. thoughts?


----------



## fletcher

Gloveski said:


> I actually have this on my list also and interested how much hops you used for the whirlpool . Looks a tasty brew



about 100gm of simcoe in the whirlpool mate. aim for 45-50 ibu was what the golden road brewer suggested.


----------



## fletcher

Coodgee said:


> Nice clear wort on the helles View attachment 110901



i always how clear my GF wort is, until i lift the inner basket to sparge. i always get grain in the boil. whirlpooling usually fixes it, but i'd love to get that clear mash wort into the boil


----------



## hobospy

Coodgee said:


> Nice clear wort on the helles View attachment 110901


What are you using to brew, I BIAB in a crown urn and even after whirlfloc, whirlpooling and resting I can't get my wort that clear! I know clear wort isn't there be all and end all but it would be nice to be able to create wort that clear if I wanted to [emoji23]


----------



## Gloveski

fletcher said:


> about 100gm of simcoe in the whirlpool mate. aim for 45-50 ibu was what the golden road brewer suggested.



cheers mate thanks for that


----------



## Gloveski

fletcher said:


> can't wait!
> 
> it was 100gms for 25mins to make about 49.7 odd (for my 23L batch) so i rounded it up
> 
> i'm considering shortening the whirlpool though and just adding another 30 or 40gms. thoughts?



did you lower temp forwhirlpool or just added hops at flameout?


----------



## Coodgee

hobospy said:


> What are you using to brew, I BIAB in a crown urn and even after whirlfloc, whirlpooling and resting I can't get my wort that clear! I know clear wort isn't there be all and end all but it would be nice to be able to create wort that clear if I wanted to [emoji23]


it's a grainfather. but like fletcher says, it's all an illusion. the moment you lift the grain basket it goes cloudy again. I have tried gently pumping out the clear wort while sparging but it's not worth it. I sieve out the grain bits with a sieve during the boil.


----------



## Dan Pratt

hey Coodgee,

I like a good helles, interested to know what pH you mashed with and also, do you get some hop aroma from that 5min addition?


----------



## Dan Pratt

fletcher said:


> can't wait!
> 
> it was 100gms for 25mins to make about 49.7 odd (for my 23L batch) so i rounded it up
> 
> i'm considering shortening the whirlpool though and just adding another 30 or 40gms. thoughts?



Hey mate on my Beer smith i calcluated 225g of simcoe for 30mins WP for a 50ibu. its set at WP utilization of 15%. what did you calculate yours on?


----------



## Dan Pratt

aussiebrewer said:


> You should have started the thread. What is dan not brewing in 2018 lol. Would have been a shorter list mate. Hope your getting use out of your grain from the pick up. Wouldn't mind tasting your new stuff soon



Brewing again....This beer is a little out of the box for style, making a Black hefeweizen by adding Chocolate Wheat malt to the mash out only. 

Going to also add 5g/L of Dextrose to the boil and ferment at 22c to push that banana aroma. 

*165 - Black Hefeweizen 1
*
OG 1.042
FG 1.006
ABV 4.8%
IBU 12.5
EBC 52
Vol 20L
Eff 80% + 

46% Wheat Malt
32% Vienna or if i have some Munich ;-)
11% Rolled Oats

Mashed at 63c for 90mins - target pH is 5.6. Adding some Calcium Chloride to get 90ppm Chloride
8% Chocolate Wheat @ Mash out 

60 minute boil using magnum for bittering 
3% Dextrose @ 5m of boil

Fermented with M20 Mangroves Bavarian yeast @ 22c


----------



## aussiebrewer

Dan Pratt said:


> Brewing again....This beer is a little out of the box for style, making a Black hefeweizen by adding Chocolate Wheat malt to the mash out only.
> 
> Going to also add 5g/L of Dextrose to the boil and ferment at 22c to push that banana aroma.
> 
> *165 - Black Hefeweizen 1
> *
> OG 1.042
> FG 1.006
> ABV 4.8%
> IBU 12.5
> EBC 52
> Vol 20L
> Eff 80% +
> 
> 46% Wheat Malt
> 32% Vienna or if i have some Munich ;-)
> 11% Rolled Oats
> 
> Mashed at 63c for 90mins - target pH is 5.6. Adding some Calcium Chloride to get 90ppm Chloride
> 8% Chocolate Wheat @ Mash out
> 
> 60 minute boil using magnum for bittering
> 3% Dextrose @ 5m of boil
> 
> Fermented with M20 Mangroves Bavarian yeast @ 22c



I look forwarded to trying it mate. We need to get some serious brewing done this month.


----------



## fletcher

Gloveski said:


> did you lower temp forwhirlpool or just added hops at flameout?



i normally vary and haven’t decided which i like best yet, but for this brew (haven’t done yet) i’ll keep the temp as is. i’ll re-brew it another time and lower temps and compare only ‘technically’ that would reduce the ibu


----------



## fletcher

Dan Pratt said:


> Hey mate on my Beer smith i calcluated 225g of simcoe for 30mins WP for a 50ibu. its set at WP utilization of 15%. what did you calculate yours on?



oh right. i haven’t dropped the utilisation on mine though - did you do that because you drop the temps? for this beer i wasn’t going to drop temp on whirlpool. having said that, the temp would slowly drop over that 25-30 mins but i haven’t really factored that into hop utilisation


----------



## fletcher

aussiebrewer said:


> You should have started the thread. What is dan not brewing in 2018 lol. Would have been a shorter list mate. Hope your getting use out of your grain from the pick up. Wouldn't mind tasting your new stuff soon



haha amen! don’t you have little ones running round too mate? i need your tips. i’m lucky to get one done every few months


----------



## shacked

fletcher said:


> haha amen! don’t you have little ones running round too mate? i need your tips. i’m lucky to get one done every few months



I found myself short of time so last year I moved to a triple batch system and for an extra 30 odd minutes I get 3x 20L cubes (or 4x 15L). I kept my crown urn and use that as an HLT. With cube hopping and different yeasts you can get nice variation; I've also steeped some spec malt on the stove, given it a short boil and have added directly to the cube. 

For example, I did a 85% Maris, 10% supernova, 5% torrified wheat batch. 15 IBU of EKG at the start of the boil. Cube 1 got challenger and WLP013 and became an English Bitter. Cube 2 got a touch of gypsum, citra and mosaic and 001 for an APA. Cube 3 got no extra hops and got a blend of Belgian yeasts, Brett, bacteria, bottle dregs and oak dominoes and will be a red sour (only 5 months in so far).


----------



## Dan Pratt

fletcher said:


> oh right. i haven’t dropped the utilisation on mine though - did you do that because you drop the temps? for this beer i wasn’t going to drop temp on whirlpool. having said that, the temp would slowly drop over that 25-30 mins but i haven’t really factored that into hop utilisation



Beersmith says 50% for WP at >90c however the ibu contribution I perceive is way less so I run at 15%.

usually WP at 90-95c for 20mins before chilling, when I drop the temp to 75c I remove the alpha acid % from the software to get no additional ibu calculated which seems bang on for my pallets perception.


----------



## Jack of all biers

Coodgee said:


> Style: Munich Helles
> Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l
> Estimated OG: 1.047 SG
> Estimated Color: 4.9 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 18.4 IBUs
> Boil Time: 90 Minutes
> ------------
> 30.00 l Distilled Water
> 4.00 ml Lactic Acid
> 3.50 g Calcium Chloride
> 2.00 g Gypsum
> 5.00 kg Pilsner Ger (2.5 EBC)
> 
> mash Schedule: 55/20,60/30,65/20,70/30,76/10.



Hey coodgee, 
Distilled water and that much lactic? I havent run it through software, but what was your mash pH? It just seem like a lot of lactic. Or is the 4ml split between mash and sparge?


----------



## tj2204

Simple bitter

92% Maris Otter
8% Heritage crystal
Mash at 65
Northdown @ 60 for 25ibu
A touch in the cube for a couple more IBU

WY1469

Target OG 1.040


----------



## mofox1

Looks yum TJ.


----------



## Coodgee

Jack of all biers said:


> Hey coodgee,
> Distilled water and that much lactic? I havent run it through software, but what was your mash pH? It just seem like a lot of lactic. Or is the 4ml split between mash and sparge?


Nope 4ml in the mash. Got it down to 5.3. I'm using 100% 3 ebc pils malt


----------



## fletcher

Dan Pratt said:


> Beersmith says 50% for WP at >90c however the ibu contribution I perceive is way less so I run at 15%.
> 
> usually WP at 90-95c for 20mins before chilling, when I drop the temp to 75c I remove the alpha acid % from the software to get no additional ibu calculated which seems bang on for my pallets perception.



so all your whirlpool hops during your 20 mins you reduce to 15%? interesting. that's a lot of extra hops haha.

i just amended my whirlpool utilisation to 25% and upped the whirlpool addition. will experiment there and see what my pallet thinks 

i do as per your second paragraph except i don't always do the sub-75c hop - usually because i'm a cheap ass and can't often afford truck loads of hops haha. when i do though, i reduce the alpha acid % to 0.


----------



## Coodgee

Continuing a run of lagers while I have the big clean yeast cake to re-use again. This time doing a hoppy lager. Trying to keep it pretty light and delicate. 

Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.052 SG
Estimated Color: 8.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 17.9 IBUs

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
5.00 kg Gladfield American Ale Malt (5.0 EBC) Grain 1 95.2 % 
0.25 kg Carapils (4.0 EBC) Grain 2 4.8 % 
20.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 3 15.7 IBUs 
20.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Boil 2.0 min Hop 4 2.2 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 5 - 
100.00 g Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days Hop 6 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Schikitar

Cooking up a middie called Middle Stump IPA (for my cricket-loving wife);

STATS
Batch Size (fermenter): 28 L
Estimated Efficiency: 70%
Estimated OG: 1.044
Estimated FG: 1.016
Estimated ABV: 3.66%
Estimated Color: 18 EBC
Estimated IBU: 40 

GRAINS
44.4% | 2.6kg Golden Promise
30.8% | 1.8kg Munich I
6.8% | 400g Carapils (if I can get my hands on any)
6.8% | 400g CaraMunich III
8.5% | 500g Wheat
2.6% | 150g Acidulated

HOPS
20g Simcoe @ 60 mins
25g Cascade @ 10 mins
10g Simcoe @ 10 mins 
50g Cascade @ Flameout 
15g Simcoe @ Flameout
25g Cascade @ Dry Hop - 4 days
35g Simcoe @ Dry Hop - 4 days
50g Galaxy @ Dry Hop - 3 days

Ferment with WLP041 Pacific Ale (really liked this in an XPA I did a little while back)

Thoughts??


----------



## Coodgee

Schikitar said:


> Cooking up a middie called Middle Stump IPA (for my cricket-loving wife);
> 
> STATS
> Batch Size (fermenter): 28 L
> Estimated Efficiency: 70%
> Estimated OG: 1.044
> Estimated FG: 1.016
> Estimated ABV: 3.66%
> Estimated Color: 18 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 40
> 
> GRAINS
> 44.4% | 2.6kg Golden Promise
> 30.8% | 1.8kg Munich I
> 6.8% | 400g Carapils (if I can get my hands on any)
> 6.8% | 400g CaraMunich III
> 8.5% | 500g Wheat
> 2.6% | 150g Acidulated
> 
> HOPS
> 20g Simcoe @ 60 mins
> 25g Cascade @ 10 mins
> 10g Simcoe @ 10 mins
> 50g Cascade @ Flameout
> 15g Simcoe @ Flameout
> 25g Cascade @ Dry Hop - 4 days
> 35g Simcoe @ Dry Hop - 4 days
> 50g Galaxy @ Dry Hop - 3 days
> 
> Ferment with WLP041 Pacific Ale (really liked this in an XPA I did a little while back)
> 
> Thoughts??




I'm taking the caramunich III out of my midstrength. I suspect it is causing some harshness. I'm going to replace it with half the amount of english light crystal.


----------



## Schikitar

Coodgee said:


> I'm taking the caramunich III out of my midstrength. I suspect it is causing some harshness.


Interesting, when you say 'harshness' do you mean bitterness or something else? 

I do want a crisp, dry finish but I suspect this will be more down to mash temp and pH - or do you think the caramunich might add to that perceived dry finish? I had a Brewdog Dead Pony Club, that was really nice, as is the Pirate Life Throwback, so I'm looking for a flavour profile similar to those..


----------



## Coodgee

Schikitar said:


> Interesting, when you say 'harshness' do you mean bitterness or something else?
> 
> I do want a crisp, dry finish but I suspect this will be more down to mash temp and pH - or do you think the caramunich might add to that perceived dry finish? I had a Brewdog Dead Pony Club, that was really nice, as is the Pirate Life Throwback, so I'm looking for a flavour profile similar to those..



I get a harsh, slightly astringent, bitter edge to the beer that fades with time but is not very nice when fresh. I'm acidifying my sparge water so it's not from extracting tannins while sparging. This is my recipe based on Earle's Rogers clone: 

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
23.00 l Brisbane Water 1 - 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 - 
2.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 4 48.6 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (22.0 EBC) Grain 5 22.1 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 6 22.1 % 
0.24 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 7 5.3 % 
0.03 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1300.0 E Grain 9 0.7 % 
10.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 5.8 IBUs 
50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 11 17.7 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 12 - 
50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 15 -


----------



## thumbsucker

I plan to brew Lambics, one each year so that after 3 years I will have ~150 litres of blending stock new & old. So I can derive a Gueuze in time. I also want to brew my second Flanders red. The first one after 2 years has gone unto fruit only 3 more months to wait.


----------



## shacked

thumbsucker said:


> I plan to brew Lambics, one each year so that after 3 years I will have ~150 litres of blending stock new & old. So I can derive a Gueuze in time.



Good luck with that idea. I had the same goal; now I have 160L of sour batches on the go simultaneously...


----------



## thumbsucker

shacked said:


> Good luck with that idea. I had the same goal; now I have 160L of sour batches on the go simultaneously...



I have six sours on the go totalling 300 litres what is another 150 more.


----------



## shacked

thumbsucker said:


> I have six sours on the go totalling 300 litres what is another 150 more.



Hahaha true!! If you are going to do a lambic style beer and only brew it once a year, how about a turbid mash? @paulyman and I did a quadruple batch last year and it was fun.


----------



## thumbsucker

Turbid mash would be interesting. I am considering my options. I will need to figure out how to do it with my setup. I have a two vessel kegs with a false bottom on the mash tun, I have heard you can simple drain the turbid wort from the bottom at the needed intervals/steps.


----------



## shacked

thumbsucker said:


> Turbid mash would be interesting. I am considering my options. I will need to figure out how to do it with my setup. I have a two vessel kegs with a false bottom on the mash tun, I have heard you can simple drain the turbid wort from the bottom at the needed intervals/steps.



Yep. You’ll just need another pot to boil the turbid runnings in. You also need to have your strike water at 100C to get you through all the steps. 

We used Pauly’s grainfather for the turbid runnings and my 100L pots for the main mash and boil. We also had some aged hop plugs.


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Hop Candy Jr NEIPA* from the Electric brewery site with some adjustments for available ingredients. I've had pretty good success with the other recipes from the site. 

http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31050

OG 1052
FG 1014
ABV 5%
IBU 25
EBC 10

25% BB Ale Malt
25% Maris Otter
15% JW Wheat
15% Rolled Oats
15% Carapils
5% Melanoiden

Mashed at 70c for 90mins, mash out at 76c for 30mins - target pH = 5.4 - Chloride @ 200ppm, Sulphate @ 100ppm

60min Boil

FWH - Amarillo = 15ibu
5min - Amarillo = 10ibu

Drop temp to 75c and whirlpool 28g Citra and 28g Galaxy

Fermented with English Ale S04 @ 19c through airlock - picking up Londan Ale 3 tomorrow which will be for subsequent batches if this seems on target for the NEIPA style.

When krausen is formed on day 1 I will add 28g Citra and 28g Galaxy

When the krausen drops around day 3-4 I will add another 28g of Citra and 28g Galaxy and leave for 2-3days.


----------



## shacked

Dan Pratt said:


> Fermented with English Ale S04 @ 19c through airlock - picking up Londan Ale 3 tomorrow which will be for subsequent batches if this seems on target for the NEIPA style.



If you like cloudy beer, give WLP644 a go (aka "fake brett"). It was the strain that used to marketed as brettanomyces but subsequently was found to be saccromyces.

It throws lots of tropical notes on its own and it won't flocculate for love nor money. I inadvertently made a hazy ass beer with it and brewbrite, cold crashing and gelatin couldn't get the thing to clear up. It was super fruity though! I like prefer the aesthetics of a clear beer so won't be using it again...


----------



## Dan Pratt

^^ I will keep that in mind if they have it on the shelf at any stage.


----------



## manticle

Coodgee said:


> I get a harsh, slightly astringent, bitter edge to the beer that fades with time but is not very nice when fresh. I'm acidifying my sparge water so it's not from extracting tannins while sparging. This is my recipe based on Earle's Rogers clone:
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amt Name Type # %/IBU
> 23.00 l Brisbane Water 1 -
> 1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
> 1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 -
> 2.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 4 48.6 %
> 1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (22.0 EBC) Grain 5 22.1 %
> 1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 6 22.1 %
> 0.24 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 7 5.3 %
> 0.03 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1300.0 E Grain 9 0.7 %
> 10.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 5.8 IBUs
> 50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 11 17.7 IBUs
> 0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 12 -
> 50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 Hop 13 0.0 IBUs
> 1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 15 -



You get this harshness with all caramunich or just III?

I'm a big fan of caramunich I in my apas and bitters. I use roughly 100-150g in 20L 5% abv batch. Nothing I would describe as harsh.


----------



## Coodgee

manticle said:


> You get this harshness with all caramunich or just III?
> 
> I'm a big fan of caramunich I in my apas and bitters. I use roughly 100-150g in 20L 5% abv batch. Nothing I would describe as harsh.



well I get this harshness with this particular beer. I'm not sure it's the caramunich III but it seems the most likely suspect. The bitterness fades over time but with the recipe above you'd expect it to be a pretty mellow brew. it may be harshness from the hops I suppose. Time will tell.


----------



## droid

Coodgee said:


> well I get this harshness with this particular beer. I'm not sure it's the caramunich III but it seems the most likely suspect. The bitterness fades over time but with the recipe above you'd expect it to be a pretty mellow brew. it may be harshness from the hops I suppose. Time will tell.


Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
23.00 l Brisbane Water 1 - 
1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 - 
2.20 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Grain 4 48.6 % 
1.00 kg Munich II (Weyermann) (22.0 EBC) Grain 5 22.1 % 
1.00 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (8.0 EBC) Grain 6 22.1 % 
0.24 kg Caramunich III (Weyermann) (139.9 EBC) Grain 7 5.3 % 
0.03 kg Carafa Special III (Weyermann) (1300.0 E Grain 9 0.7 % 
10.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 5.8 IBUs 
50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 11 17.7 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 12 - 
**50.00 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 0.0 Hop 13 0.0 IBUs *
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 15 -

*maybe your pulling some IBU's here?


----------



## Schikitar

Okay, I put down this brew last night, similar to what I previously listed but I made a few changes;

MIDDLE STUMP (Session Pale Ale) - BIAB

STATS
Batch Size (fermenter): 28 L
Estimated Efficiency: 70%
Estimated OG: 1.042 (Actual 1.048)
Estimated FG: 1.013
Estimated ABV: 3.8% (could be pushing 4.6% now depending on the FG)
Estimated Color: 9.28 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33 

GRAINS
45.9% | 2.5kg Golden Promise
27.5% | 1.5kg Vienna
9.2% | 500g Wheat
7.3% | 400g Carapils
7.3% | 400g Munich
2.8% | 150g Acidulated

HOPS
15g Simcoe @ 60 mins
25g Cascade @ 5 mins
35g Simcoe @ 5 mins 
30g Citra @ Cube Hop 
25g Cascade @ Dry Hop - 4 days
20g Citra @ Dry Hop - 4 days
50g Galaxy @ Dry Hop - 3 days

YEAST
White Labs Pacific Ale - WLP041 (2.5L starter)

BREW NOTES
Mashed in at 66.6 (37L), mashed at ~63.6 (with very minor fluctuations) for 60 mins. 
Pre-boil gravity was already at expected gravity (might have been off with my efficiency, first time using new grain mill and swiss voile bag).
Boiled for 75 mins (down to ~31L), got distracted by fitting new brakes to my bike (plus four beers disappeared from beer fridge).
Forgot to add yeast nutrient and whirlfloc at 10 mins (didn't even have any whirlfloc, will add nutrient to starter).
Dumped ~29 litres to cube, threw into pool for rapid chill (with temp logger), also drew off the kettle loss to cold crash and will pour off into fermenter along with cube.
Was a really light straw colour, lighter than expected, the samples all cleared very nicely even without the whirlfloc


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ oooooh do share the temp logger readings


----------



## Coodgee

latest effort. it's my pacific ale clone with pils malt instead of wheat and ale malt and a big pitch of lager yeast slurry. was thinking of dry hopping with 100grams of galaxy, but will wait to see how delicate it comes out.

Recipe: hoppy lager
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.055 SG
Estimated Color: 6.7 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 77.70 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Amt Name 
4.00 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins) 
3.50 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) 
5.00 kg Gladfield Pilsner Malt (3.8 EBC) 95.2 % 
0.25 kg Carapils (4.0 EBC) 4.8 % 
5.00 g Magnum [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6.0 IBUs 
20.00 g Galaxy [15.90 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 14.2 IBUs 
20.00 g Galaxy [15.90 %] - Steep/Whirlpool <85 -5 Hop 0.0 IBUs 
Slurry Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 8 - 
TBA Galaxy [14.00 %] - Dry Hop 2.0 Days Hop 9 0.0 IBUs 


mash 68


----------



## Midnight Brew

House Ale (IPA version) 55L
70% TF Pearl
15% Abbey
15% Rye
52/66/72/78 for 15/120/10/overnight
600g 2017 Homegrown Chinook in the cube. All off it. Harvest is approaching and need the space. 
Greenbelt, pressure fermented at 5psi.

This is more aligned with an English IPA but not necessarily trying to meet the style. 
1055/1011 > 5.8% > roughly 1.0 BU/SG but who knows.

Trying a 120min boil as per MHB's advice in Maris otter thread.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Midnight Brew said:


> House Ale (IPA version) 55L
> 70% TF Pearl
> 15% Abbey
> 15% Rye
> 52/66/72/78 for 15/120/10/overnight
> 600g 2017 Homegrown Chinook in the cube. All off it. Harvest is approaching and need the space.
> Greenbelt, pressure fermented at 5psi.
> 
> This is more aligned with an English IPA but not necessarily trying to meet the style.
> 1055/1011 > 5.8% > roughly 1.0 BU/SG but who knows.
> 
> Trying a 120min boil as per MHB's advice in Maris otter thread.


600g ! That's going to be fun wringing the wort out of all those flowers after shaking the flowers out of the cubes wow!
I think I loaded 160g into 22lt xmas swap brew and that was some work.


----------



## Midnight Brew

Danscraftbeer said:


> 600g ! That's going to be fun wringing the wort out of all those flowers after shaking the flowers out of the cubes wow!
> I think I loaded 160g into 22lt xmas swap brew and that was some work.



Going to try AJ80's method; drain cubes into FV via a pasta colander and ring them through with a big sanitised spoon. Fun times ahead if it doesn't work as planned haha.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

Midnight Brew said:


> Going to try AJ80's method; drain cubes into FV via a pasta colander and ring them through with a big sanitised spoon. Fun times ahead if it doesn't work as planned haha.


I strain through a big sieve in a big funnel and ware good latex (food handling) gloves and wring em out. I've busted sieves pushing too hard with the spoon haa.


----------



## Midnight Brew

and onto batch number 2 of the day. First APA in 5 years, again freeing up some freezer real estate.

80% Chateau Pale
9% Abbey
8% Wheat
3% Caramunicch III
1045 / 30IBU / 1010 / 4.5%
FWH Magnum to 8 IBU then Ahtanum, Bravo and Chinook in the cube. 
Yeast Greenbelt at 19C and 5 PSI


----------



## technobabble66

Midnight Brew said:


> and onto batch number 2 of the day. First APA in 5 years, again freeing up some freezer real estate.
> 
> 80% Chateau Pale
> 9% Abbey
> ...


Have you used Abbey much before, Cam?
If so, what did you find it brought to the party?
I've got to work out what to do with 5kg of the stuff [emoji1]


----------



## Brewno Marz

Coodgee said:


> I get a harsh, slightly astringent, bitter edge to the beer that fades with time but is not very nice when fresh. I'm acidifying my sparge water so it's not from extracting tannins while sparging. This is my recipe based on Earle's Rogers clone:
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amt Name Type # %/IBU
> 23.00 l Brisbane Water 1 -
> 1.00 tsp Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
> 1.00 tsp Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 3 -



Just a thought, Brisbane water is already quite high in chloride (up to 70ppm) and adding a teaspoon of CaCl2 to 23l of mash water could well put the chloride level in your mash *over 200ppm*. Adding a teaspoon of calcium sulphate will also raise the sulphate level into the 150ppm to 200ppm range. 
From Martin Brungard's Bru'n Water spreadsheet:
_*Chloride* – The Chloride ion is not the same as the disinfectant, Chlorine and should not be confused with it. Chloride accentuates fullness and sweetness and improves beer stability and clarity. The ideal range is *10* *to 100 ppm, but the upper limit should be reduced in water with high sulfate concentration to avoid harshness and minerally flavor.*_


----------



## Midnight Brew

technobabble66 said:


> Have you used Abbey much before, Cam?
> If so, what did you find it brought to the party?
> I've got to work out what to do with 5kg of the stuff [emoji1]



Ive used it a fair bit (bought 10kg at the BB) and really love the stuff. Used it up to 25% in a Belgian session beer and regularly 15% in my House Ale. In this case I'm using it as a sub for Munich malt. It's quiet aromatic in the sense of sweetish malt, not quiet biscuit. I like the body of it paired with a nice base malt to give it a little boost without over doing it. Works well with hop forward beers body wise. Soon as you add crystal, that seems to dominate over it, which is fine depending what you're aiming for. 

For your first batch (if you can handle an ingredient lacking recipe) try 75% pale 25% abbey, neutral yeast and neutral FWH with magnum to 0.5 BU ratio. Good enough to quench thirst for the swillers and something nice and neutral for the brewer for a change. Could also turn it into a multiple batch with cubes and throw some Belgian yeasts at different cubes.


----------



## malt junkie

Midnight Brew said:


> For your first batch (if you can handle an ingredient lacking recipe) try 75% pale 25% abbey, neutral yeast and neutral FWH with magnum to 0.5 BU ratio. Good enough to quench thirst for the swillers and something nice and neutral for the brewer for a change. Could also turn it into a multiple batch with cubes and throw some Belgian yeasts at different cubes.


Did similar recently, for a easy drinking pale, I found it to be on the money. And interlopers have quaffed it, I went mostly late with C hops, small FWH addition of Northern Brewer for bitterness. Sadly the keg is near empty.


----------



## tj2204

Another Kolsch.

100% wey premium pils
65°c mash
25 ibu of hersbrucker @ 60

Ferment with wlp029


----------



## Coodgee

Brewno Marz said:


> Just a thought, Brisbane water is already quite high in chloride (up to 70ppm) and adding a teaspoon of CaCl2 to 23l of mash water could well put the chloride level in your mash *over 200ppm*. Adding a teaspoon of calcium sulphate will also raise the sulphate level into the 150ppm to 200ppm range.
> From Martin Brungard's Bru'n Water spreadsheet:
> _*Chloride* – The Chloride ion is not the same as the disinfectant, Chlorine and should not be confused with it. Chloride accentuates fullness and sweetness and improves beer stability and clarity. The ideal range is *10* *to 100 ppm, but the upper limit should be reduced in water with high sulfate concentration to avoid harshness and minerally flavor.*_



yes that's a good point. I have been used to adding large amounts of gypsum to my hoppy beers so I just thought I was being moderate with a teaspoon of each. My calculations show 108ppm sulphate and 114ppm chloride in the finished beer. probably unnecessarily mineral-y.

edit: Though I see Dan Pratt has found a recipe from a respected site a few posts back in this thread that calls for 200ppm chloride and 100 sulphate for a NEIPA. 

I can't help but think chloride/sulphate ratio stuff is a little bit like cables in hi-fi.


----------



## Brewno Marz

Coodgee said:


> yes that's a good point. I have been used to adding large amounts of gypsum to my hoppy beers so I just thought I was being moderate with a teaspoon of each. My calculations show 108ppm sulphate and 114ppm chloride in the finished beer. probably unnecessarily mineral-y.
> 
> edit: Though I see Dan Pratt has found a recipe from a respected site a few posts back in this thread that calls for 200ppm chloride and 100 sulphate for a NEIPA.
> 
> I can't help but think chloride/sulphate ratio stuff is a little bit like cables in hi-fi.


It's not about chloride/sulphate ratio its about total ions in the mash (not in the finished beer) and how chloride impacts taste. Brisbane water is already high in chloride, so think of it like adding salt to food that is already salty!


----------



## shacked

technobabble66 said:


> Have you used Abbey much before, Cam?
> If so, what did you find it brought to the party?
> I've got to work out what to do with 5kg of the stuff [emoji1]



I've used it in saisons and a porter before. You can go pretty heavy on it and for me it's a biscuity, malty, very slightly sweet taste. 

From memory the best saison was 10% abbey, 10% rye, 20% flaked wheat, 60% pilsner.


----------



## shacked

Coodgee said:


> yes that's a good point. I have been used to adding large amounts of gypsum to my hoppy beers so I just thought I was being moderate with a teaspoon of each. My calculations show 108ppm sulphate and 114ppm chloride in the finished beer. probably unnecessarily mineral-y.
> 
> edit: Though I see Dan Pratt has found a recipe from a respected site a few posts back in this thread that calls for 200ppm chloride and 100 sulphate for a NEIPA.
> 
> I can't help but think chloride/sulphate ratio stuff is a little bit like cables in hi-fi.



Are measuring your starting water for minerals or going off the water report? The composition of your tap water changes all the time based on loads of factors, perhaps this contributed to your results?


----------



## Coodgee

Brewno Marz said:


> It's not about chloride/sulphate ratio its about total ions in the mash (not in the finished beer) and how chloride impacts taste. Brisbane water is already high in chloride, so think of it like adding salt to food that is already salty!



why do you say total ions in the mash and not the finished beer? Wouldn't it be about the concentration in the finished beer?


----------



## mofox1

Time to use up some of last year's harvest.

Monster pale:
69L @ 1.056, 80ish IBU

66% Gladfield American Ale
20% Abbey Malt
10% Rye Malt
4% CaraMunich II

FWH:
0.3g/L Cascade Flowers (est 7%)
0.3g/L Pride of Ringwood Flowers (est 8%)

10min:
0.7g/L Cascade Flowers (est 7%)
0.7g/L Chinook Flowers (est 10%)

0min:
1.3g/L Cascade Flowers (est 7%)
1.3g/L Chinook Flowers (est 10%)

Whirlpool:
3.3g/L Cascade Flowers (est 7%)
3.3g/L Chinook Flowers (est 10%)

Ferment with 1217 or greenbelt.

Fermcap doing its thing:






10min (100g), 0min (200g) and whirlpool (500g) lined up and waiting to go:





Oops - already at target OG at pre-boil. I'll just have to dry hop the heck out of it and call it an IPA :-D


----------



## Schikitar

That time I decide to pitch and then catch a plane leaving my daughter in charge of monitoring the fermenter. I normally use a blowoff tube but as this was a midstrength I thought it would be a pretty tame ferment.. (hope my gif turns out okay, posting from my phone)..


----------



## akx

Schikitar said:


> That time I decide to pitch and then catch a plane


What a mess! I was going to brew tonight before my flight but will wait til I come back! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shacked

Schikitar said:


> View attachment 111100
> That time I decide to pitch and then catch a plane leaving my daughter in charge of monitoring the fermenter. I normally use a blowoff tube but as this was a midstrength I thought it would be a pretty tame ferment.. (hope my gif turns out okay, posting from my phone)..



Wowsers! What yeast did you use?


----------



## Schikitar

shacked said:


> Wowsers! What yeast did you use?


I used WLP041 Pacific Ale. I got home last night and managed to get everything cleaned up, there was also beer on top of the lid, was a real mess. I swapped the lid and airlock over for clean ones, left my man cave smelling like a pub the morning after.. 

I discovered another problem though, when my daughter took the pic I posted I didn't realise that the temp probe had come unstuck from the side of the fermenter. When she opened the door the probe fell out of the fridge, this caused the temp probe to think things were hotter (thanks to the ambient temp of the room) and kicked the fridge on. I don't know how cold it got for the last day and a half but when I cleaned it all up last night the temp was down to 13.5 degrees. I fixed it all up and the temp ramped back up to 19 overnight, it's still gurgling away, hopefully it will be okay!!

I won't ever leave the baby unattended again - all my previous brews have had fairly uneventful ferments, Murphy's Law that this one wouldn't, lesson learnt.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Dan Pratt said:


> Brewing again....This beer is a little out of the box for style, making a Black hefeweizen by adding Chocolate Wheat malt to the mash out only.
> 
> Going to also add 5g/L of Dextrose to the boil and ferment at 22c to push that banana aroma.
> 
> *165 - Black Hefeweizen 1
> *
> OG 1.042
> FG 1.006
> ABV 4.8%
> IBU 12.5
> EBC 52
> Vol 20L
> Eff 80% +
> 
> 46% Wheat Malt
> 32% Vienna or if i have some Munich ;-)
> 11% Rolled Oats
> 
> Mashed at 63c for 90mins - target pH is 5.6. Adding some Calcium Chloride to get 90ppm Chloride
> 8% Chocolate Wheat @ Mash out
> 
> 60 minute boil using magnum for bittering
> 3% Dextrose @ 5m of boil
> 
> Fermented with M20 Mangroves Bavarian yeast @ 22c



Slight change to the plan for this beer. 

After having only 230g of the Chocolate wheat (design was 290g ) the final colour was more on the side of dark brown coming in at 45ebc. 

So, last night I had a Saison on Belle yeast which was split into 2 x 9.5lt kegs: one as is, the other with 56g of Mandarina Bavaria hops added to the keg to see how those hops come through in the aroma of the beer. ( left it at room temp for 12hrs before cold crashing to carbonate later this evening ) 

I now had a Belle saison yeast cake and a cube of planned black hefe, so I pitched the wort into the yeast cake for a Dark Farmhouse Ale 

Only took about 2-3hrs before the Krausen was fully formed with a temp of 22c which by morning was at 20c and a big thick yeasty krausen.


----------



## Schikitar

Hi guys, just after a bit more quick advice;

So I've got about 26 litres of drinkable beer left in my fermenter - fortunately no infection so far after the mess from a few days ago. This was originally going to be a mid-strength beer but now because of the extra efficiency and the current lower-than-expected FG it's headed more into 'summer ale' territory. It looks and tastes like a S&W Pacific Ale (quite accidentally but that's good, my wife loves that beer) and hitting about 4.2%-4.4% depending on the FG and priming. 

Last night I added 20g Citra and 25g Cascade for a 4 day dry hop, I now want to finish with a 3 day Galaxy addition, I'm just not too sure how much to run with. I was thinking 100g but is that too much or too little do you think? I'm also concerned there isn't enough bitterness, so I was also thinking instead about maybe doing a 50-75g Galaxy dry hop and perhaps a 25-50g Galaxy hop tea to add when bulk priming, worth doing or just stay on course? I am trying to make a very easy drinking beer but would like just a little more punch than the S&W..

Thoughts/advice?


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ for a lower ABV beer like that which already has citra/cascade, just another dose of 28g galaxy for 2 days will add some more aromatics to the beer. by all means load up however with the style, less is more works in these and you get alot of bang for your buck with galaxy being so high AA and oil content. 

p.s. when can i see that temp data logger for the cube in water you were testing??


----------



## Rocker1986

My first brew for 2018 is an old favourite, my regularly brewed red ale. This turns out consistently the same every time I brew it, which is great. It's a bit of a mixture of ingredients from all over the world so I haven't classed it as anything other than a red ale  I'll also be using some of my own home grown Cascade flowers in this batch instead of pellets because that's all I have. I'll be brewing this one on Saturday, was meant to be last Friday but other shit got in the way. 

Batch Size: 25 litres, brewhouse efficiency: 75%.

*Water and Treatment*
36.00 l Brisbane Water Water 1 - 
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
2.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 3 - 

*Grains*
4.000 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) (5.9 EBC) Grain 4 86.6 % 
0.300 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 5 6.5 % 
0.200 kg Carapils (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 6 4.3 % 
0.070 kg Black Malt (Thomas Fawcett) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 7 1.5 % 
0.050 kg Acidulated (Weyermann) (4.5 EBC) Grain 8 1.1 %
_70 minute mash at 67C, followed by 15 min rest at 72C then mash out._

*Hops* 
20.00 g Cascade Flowers {5.00 %} - First Wort 75.0 min Hop 9 10.3 IBUs 
11.00 g Hallertau Magnum {10.50 %} - Boil 60.0 min Hop 10 11.4 IBUs 
20.00 g Centennial {10.00 %} - Boil 20.0 min Hop 11 12.0 IBUs 
_75 minute boil_

*Yeast*
Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale 10th generation, fermented at 18C. 

May do a dry hop with some of the Centennial in place of the Cascade but haven't decided yet.

*The Stats*
Est Original Gravity: 1.0434 SG
Est Final Gravity: 1.0127 SG
Estimated Alcohol by Vol: 4.0 %
Bitterness: 33.7 IBUs
Est Color: 31.9 EBC


----------



## Schikitar

Dan Pratt said:


> you get alot of bang for your buck with galaxy being so high AA and oil content.


Cool, thanks, I might just hit it with 50g ('cos that's what I'll buy from the LHBS) and see how it goes..



Dan Pratt said:


> p.s. when can i see that temp data logger for the cube in water you were testing??


Sorry, haven't plugged it in yet, I promise I'll get to it soon!


----------



## fungrel

. I MZ&. S.] €¬] `SX°`[€¬^€¥¢


----------



## Schikitar

fungrel said:


> . I MZ&. S.] €¬] `SX°`[€¬^€¥¢


I agree.


----------



## Zorco

interesting point there


----------



## Midnight Brew

Rocker1986 said:


> *Yeast*
> Wyeast 1469 West Yorkshire Ale 10th generation, fermented at 18C.



Impressive! Have you noticed any flavour differences or performance differences? Was this top cropped or rinsed generations?


----------



## Rocker1986

Midnight Brew said:


> Impressive! Have you noticed any flavour differences or performance differences? Was this top cropped or rinsed generations?


Performance and flavour hasn't really changed, although I did notice improved flocculation after 2-3 generations. I harvest from yeast starters, the longest I've taken one was to about 14 gens with 2001, and I only retired it so I could try 2000 before it was removed from regular sale.


----------



## Zorco

wonder why it flocculates better


----------



## Rocker1986

No idea, but definitely noticed improvement. The first couple of uses it didn't drop all that well at all but after that it has been great. Noticed the same thing with a couple of other strains I've used too.

Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## CJW

Zorco said:


> wonder why it flocculates better


I suspect because the harvesting process favours those cells that have flocullated.

ie Make starter, let settle and drain off leaving the "sludge", pitch the sludge while keeping some for next time. I might be wrong about the process but I am suspecting that is why.


----------



## DU99

haven't decided what i am going to brew.might do a few K/ K's


----------



## Rocker1986

CJW said:


> I suspect because the harvesting process favours those cells that have flocullated.
> 
> ie Make starter, let settle and drain off leaving the "sludge", pitch the sludge while keeping some for next time. I might be wrong about the process but I am suspecting that is why.


My process for harvesting is basically pitch and stir the starter for a day, let it sit another couple of days, then stir it all up again and pour some into a jar. The flask is then put in the fridge overnight and is poured off before pitching into the main batch. 

Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## Midnight Brew

Rocker1986 said:


> My process for harvesting is basically pitch and stir the starter for a day, let it sit another couple of days, then stir it all up again and pour some into a jar. The flask is then put in the fridge overnight and is poured off before pitching into the main batch.
> 
> Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app



The reason I ask is because top cropping strains (when top cropped) have minimal to no reported strain drift and was curious if you ever got a flavour drift. I have heard prior that the English strains tend to perform almost the same but always become more flocculent. Always curious as to when flavour change comes because I rarely run a yeast more than 3-4 batches due to what I brew.


----------



## Zorco

nice


----------



## Rocker1986

Midnight Brew said:


> The reason I ask is because top cropping strains (when top cropped) have minimal to no reported strain drift and was curious if you ever got a flavour drift. I have heard prior that the English strains tend to perform almost the same but always become more flocculent. Always curious as to when flavour change comes because I rarely run a yeast more than 3-4 batches due to what I brew.


I did find a flavour change with US-05 when I took it to about 9 generations. It threw some banana and other phenolic type flavours. Not really wanted in the pale ales it was used in, so I bought a new packet and it went back to normal. All other strains have been liquid from wyeast, and haven't noticed any real change in them so far. I'll keep reusing until I do, will be interesting to see how long it takes.

Sent from my Agora 4G+ using Aussie Home Brewer mobile app


----------



## Coodgee

speaking of generations-old yeast, this will be a 4th generation w34-70 pitch to keep my run of lagers going.

Honey Lager


Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.044 SG
Estimated Color: 5.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.9 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
30.00 l Brisbane Water Water 1 - 
4.00 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
3.15 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger 3.5 EBC) Grain 3 74.1 % 
0.35 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 4 8.2 % 
10.00 g Hallertau Magnum [12.20 %] - Boil 60.0 m Hop 5 14.9 IBUs 
slurry Saflager Lager (DCL/Fermentis #W-34/70) Yeast 6 - 
0.75 kg Honey (2.0 EBC) Sugar 7 17.6 % 


will add the honey at high krausen. It's from a local producer and described as "almost show quality" blue gum, so it should be nice showcased in a lager. From my research adding at high krausen will preserve the most aromatics.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ my sister in law by marraige comes from a family of bee keepers and when she married my wifes brother for a wedding gift everyone recieved a jar of the family honey. Its still on the shelf and always wondered how much to use. If 

How did you decide on 750g? 

And, what abv do you think it will land at?


----------



## Coodgee

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ ^ my sister in law by marraige comes from a family of bee keepers and when she married my wifes brother for a wedding gift everyone recieved a jar of the family honey. Its still on the shelf and always wondered how much to use. If
> 
> How did you decide on 750g?
> 
> And, what abv do you think it will land at?



ha that's funny I just got married and we gave away a jar of honey for the girls and a stubbie of home brew for the men. There was a BYO article that said 20% will smell strongly of honey. so that's about 18% beersmith predicts 5.1% with 1.004 FG but beersmith has been consistently over-estimating the attenuation of W34/70 by about 4 points even with big re-pitches of a litre or more of yeast cake and a good blast of oxygen so it will probably finish closer to 1.008.


----------



## Dan Pratt




----------



## Dan Pratt

Im guessing that 20.5g suger per serve and per serve = 25g. 

Then that = 328g of sugar.

Do i just add that amount to beersmith?


----------



## Coodgee

Nice. Ours were hand-bottled from a 15kg bucket. let me tell you it makes a ******* big mess trying to use your sparging jug to fill teeny tiny little bottles with honey. 

beersmith has "honey" as an option under the "add grain" button. that's all I did.


----------



## jeremy

Put this one down this morning.

Altbier

STATS
Batch Size (fermenter): 45 L
Estimated Efficiency: 75%
Estimated OG: 1.051 (Actual 1.051)
Estimated FG: 1.012
Estimated ABV: 5.1%
Estimated Colour: 29.90 EBC
Estimated IBU: 38.5

GRAINS
46.4% | 4.5kg Joe White Trad
41.2% | 4kg Weyermann Munich II
10.3% | 1kg Weyermann Caramunich I
2.1% | 200g Carafa I

HOPS
175g Saaz (3.8%aa) @ 60 mins

YEAST
1275 Thames Valley Wyeast (2L starter)

BREW NOTES
Hochkurz Mash Schedule, [email protected], 10min step, 30mins @71deg.

Going to try to ferment at the low end of the 1275 range at round 17, take it up for a D rest for a couple of days then lager for as long as I can!


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Going to do a few brews next week as long as work doesn't get in the way, first will be a mild, Gordon Strong's 'Simplicity Mild' not done one for a couple of years so looking forward to this, awesome out of the hand pump. Probably another ordinary bitter and an English IPA and whatever I am able to fit in after that.


----------



## droid

doing another session IPA today using moutere for the first time so going back to a small 60m charge then 15, 10, 5 and WP increasing each time to see what it does. will split 4 ways after ferment for some different dry-hopping


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ hi droid, is that the hop they changed from Brooklyn to Moutere? I brewed a XPA recipe i make with 100% citra, subbed that for the Moutere.....it needs a friend, i didnt find it well rated. Possibly due to my bag of those hops being a lttile old, if fresh it may play well by itself. 

Wondering also why the hop burst late? Surely a 10m and WP would see the same effect getting 2 layers and more in the WP


----------



## droid

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ hi droid, is that the hop they changed from Brooklyn to Moutere? I brewed a XPA recipe i make with 100% citra, subbed that for the Moutere.....it needs a friend, i didnt find it well rated. Possibly due to my bag of those hops being a lttile old, if fresh it may play well by itself.
> 
> Wondering also why the hop burst late? Surely a 10m and WP would see the same effect getting 2 layers and more in the WP



just had a look and I see it is FKA Brooklyn...
maybe I will bomb it late with mosaic which was one plan that got scrapped

do you think I will see all of Moutere's personality by doing as you suggest? that was the reason for going back to the 15, 10 and 5


----------



## Dan Pratt

Definately use it all in the boil and then create the 4 different dry hopped combos, making one of them all moutere. You can decide then if you like it, i wasnt a fan but they were 2015 crop


----------



## droid

it's been a bit of an ordinary start with the timers shutting off from a surge early this morning, now I'll be brewing most of the day and so who knows what will happen at the end...I may team it up with something else and go back to a big arsed WP as per usual...hehe


----------



## cliffo

Just mashed in on a Weizen.

51% wheat, 37% Pilsner, 10% Munich II, 2% acidulated.

One hop addition of Northern Brewer @ 60min for 15 IBU and fermented with Wyeast 3068.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ sounds like a perfect MHB wheat beer.


----------



## Coodgee

I ended up going 90% vienna and 10 % Munich I on my honey lager. Will add the honey at high krausen. I think it will be a nice beer


----------



## Dan Pratt

Making a beer for a mate

*167 - Ashby Ale 2*

OG 1040
FG 1009
ABV 4.2%
IBU 18
EBC 7.5
Vol 20Lt
Eff 85% (brewhouse)

85% BB Ale
15% JW Wheat
+ Acidulated malt to drop pH to 5.2

Mashed at 66c for 60mins, 72/30m, 76/30mins

60min boil

@ WP - Simcoe / Cascade = 18ibu

No Chilled

Fermented with English S04 

Dry Hopped with Simcoe and Cascade 1g/L each (42g for the batch)


----------



## Coodgee

^ 150 lashes/yak/ John Boston pale ale clone?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Coodgee said:


> ^ 150 lashes/yak/ John Boston pale ale clone?



he does like the Lashes beer 

the previous beer for him was simcoe, mosaic and cascade so just dropping the mosaic


----------



## Coodgee

why SO4? I always use US05 for hoppy beers. and cloudiness is in fashion


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ aiming for lower attenuation and also some of the esters its produces. 

Also, the previous beer was 002 so trying to replicate as much as i can.


----------



## Coodgee

Style: Czech Pale Lager
Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 7.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 29.3 IBUs


Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
3.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
3.60 kg Pilsner (Weyermann) (3.3 EBC) Grain 2 86.2 % 
0.22 kg Carared (Weyermann) (47.3 EBC) Grain 3 5.2 % 
0.18 kg Carapils (4.0 EBC) Grain 4 4.4 % 
0.18 kg Wheat Malt, Pale (Weyermann) (3.9 EBC) Grain 5 4.3 % 
14.00 g Magnum [12.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 19.8 IBUs 
25.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 5.5 IBUs 
20.00 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 1.8 IBUs 
55.00 g Saaz [3.75 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 min Hop 9 2.3 IBUs


----------



## Gloveski

double brew day 

Doing @Dan Pratt American Amber Ale with some 4th gen wyeast 1968 for the yeast mashing as we speak , really looking forward to this one

And someone elses recipe of here for the life of me I can't remember who's it was ? Think it might have been @Coodgee 
Whoever recipe it was they had me at the citra and galaxy dry hop 
Stripper Ale

Pale Ale, Golden Promise 95.6
Caramunich III 4.4%

Centennial FWH 3 IBU
Galaxy 15min 24.3 IBU
Citra Whirlpool

Citra and galaxy Dry Hop

With some 4th gen uso5 for yeast 
ABV about 5%


----------



## Matplat

Pre-work brew sesh? ha ha ha!


----------



## Coodgee

Gloveski said:


> double brew day
> 
> Doing @Dan Pratt American Amber Ale with some 4th gen wyeast 1968 for the yeast mashing as we speak , really looking forward to this one
> 
> And someone elses recipe of here for the life of me I can't remember who's it was ? Think it might have been @Coodgee
> Whoever recipe it was they had me at the citra and galaxy dry hop
> Stripper Ale
> 
> Pale Ale, Golden Promise 95.6
> Caramunich III 4.4%
> 
> Centennial FWH 3 IBU
> Galaxy 15min 24.3 IBU
> Citra Whirlpool
> 
> Citra and galaxy Dry Hop
> 
> With some 4th gen uso5 for yeast
> ABV about 5%




Yep that's him, my house pale ale! let me know how you like it!


----------



## Coodgee

Matplat said:


> Pre-work brew sesh? ha ha ha!



I am brewing tomorrow but it's not a good one for a brew day at yours unfortunately... It's a lager for the next babbs mini comp. I'm going to do a decoction and chill with ice water and need to be on my game. I got my first sub 30 score last mini comp so time to get my game face on. Pulling out all stops and doing that Czech pale lager a few posts up. That should stick out over all the ordinary bitters. Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Matplat

Are you pressure fermenting? Bit late to start fermenting a lager surely???
My american lite entry has already been lagering for 6 weeks!


----------



## Matplat

Sub 30 stings... [emoji21]


----------



## Coodgee

American light, wow that is a challenging beer. How is it tasting? With my big re-pitches of yeast I am getting the krausen dropping after about 4 days, raise to 18 for another 3 days, cold crash for a week, add a bit of biofine clear and keg after a total of 2 weeks in the fermenter. Drinks beautifully after another 2 weeks in the keg. I will be cutting it fine but the Czech beers are meant to be a bit less refined and more flavourful. I think it will actually be better a bit fresh to preserve the saaz aroma. We shall see


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ are you using RO or rain water with that beer Coodgee?


----------



## Gloveski

Coodgee said:


> Yep that's him, my house pale ale! let me know how you like it!



Awsome will do mate


----------



## Coodgee

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ are you using RO or rain water with that beer Coodgee?



Ro. The recipe calls for upwards of 120ppm chloride which i think is too high. That's 5g of cal chloride in the mash and 3 more in the kettle. I was thinking more like 3 grams total to get the calcium to 40ppm


----------



## Matplat

Coodgee said:


> American light, wow that is a challenging beer. How is it tasting?



Despite finishing at 1009 and using 1kg of rice, I think it has too full of a mouthfeel, and just too much flavour in general for the style....its super tasty to drink though!

Make sure you bring a spare bottle of the czech, I'l bring the belgian (and probably ESB and red ale)


----------



## Coodgee

Mix it with a bit of soda water?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Making a easy keg filler of summer ale this weekend.

Got a feeling it may be # 200 for my brewing but will have to check the records.

*Triple Threat *

OG 1039
FG 1007
ABV 4.1%
IBU 18
EBC 5
VOL 20Lts

85% Bohemian Floor Malted Pilsner
15% Wheat Malt
Acidulated Malt for pH reduction, approx 160g

Mashed for 60mins @ 66c - target pH is 5.2

60 Min boil

FWH - Amarillo = 4ibu

Amarillo (USA) = 4ibu
Galaxy (AUS) = 4ibu
Nelson Sauvin (NZ) = 4ibu

Fermented with US05 @ 20c under 5psi pressure

Dry hopped with same whirl pool combo - 2.2g/L


----------



## tj2204

Cream ale

40% BB Ale
40% wey premium pils
20% flaked maize

Saaz @ 60 for about 15 ibu

Mash at 64-65

OG 1.052

Prob Nottingham for the yeast, maybe us05


----------



## Coodgee

about to pull my first ever decoction... wish me luck!


----------



## tj2204

Coodgee said:


> about to pull my first ever decoction... wish me luck!



Sounds like a great way to ruin an otherwise pleasurable brew day!


----------



## Coodgee

tj2204 said:


> Sounds like a great way to ruin an otherwise pleasurable brew day![/QUOTE



It went alright. The half hour of boiling on the stove was no trouble. No mess and no scorching. But I made the mistake of lifting the grain basket on the grain father and just spreading the decocted mash over the rest of the grain bed and then started sparging straight away. I should have put the basket back down and recirculated for another 10 minutes to get the grain bed to re-establish. When I sparged it just seemed to channel straight through and I ended up with quite low efficiency. So now just getting to the end of a 2 hour boil.


----------



## Brewno Marz

Snap, first decoction for me today too. Must be the day for it.

Bo Pils inspired brew.
Brisbane water with CaSO4 to 67ppm sulfate (1:1 sulfate to chloride)
Targets: 41 litres into fermenter. 1.052 OG. 5.2% ABV. 35 IBU

94% Wey pils
5% Wey Vienna
1% Wey melanoidin

Mash at 62C for 30 min
Decoct (is that a real word?) 7 litres & boil for 20 min
Return to mash and settled at 72 C. Rest for 20 min
Mash out & sparge.

24g Ella first wort
60 g Cz Saaz at flame out
Whirlpool then into cubes. Put cubes into pool (Come back after lunch and one cube had sunk! Tested SG and both still 1.054, so no pool water dilution)

Now in fermenter & cooling In fridge. Will add rehydrated M-84 tomorrow morning when down to 12C.


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ hey Bruno, how long does it take for the cube to equalize with the pool water temperature?


----------



## Brewno Marz

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ hey Bruno, how long does it take for the cube to equalize with the pool water temperature?


I retrieved them after 3 hours yesterday - one off the bottom - and they were at pool water temp then. I used to leave them on the first step, but then they'd take longer because top quarter was out of the water - maybe 4 or 5 hours.


----------



## Dan Pratt

Cool. Do you make any adjustment to the amount of hops to account for the delayed cooling?


----------



## Brewno Marz

Dan Pratt said:


> Cool. Do you make any adjustment to the amount of hops to account for the delayed cooling?



There's quite a few threads covering this already and there's all different adjustments people make that work for them. I use Beersmith, check the "Estimate Boil Hop Util in Whirlpool" box in my Equipment Profile and set the whirlpool time to 60min. This seems to compensate for no chill and cooling in the pool really well.


----------



## Coodgee

After quite a successful run of 5 lagers it's time for something completely different. This is a big, rich beer that has a really nice sweet red pawpaw aroma. The sweet aroma from the crystal grains combines really nicely with the hops. All hops go in at 5 minutes left in the boil


Batch Size (fermenter): 23.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 27.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 32.1 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 73.00 %

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 

3.20 kg Marris Otter (5.6 EBC) Grain 2 58.2 % 
1.00 kg Munich Malt II (22.5 EBC) Grain 3 18.2 % 
0.80 kg Rye Malt (5.0 EBC) Grain 4 14.5 % 
0.25 kg Caramal Rye Malt (175.0 EBC) Grain 5 4.5 % 
0.25 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 80L (260.0 EBC) Grain 6 4.5 % 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
40.00 g Chinook [13.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 11.2 IBUs 
40.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [10.60 %] - Boil 5.0 mi Hop 9 8.9 IBUs 
40.00 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 10 11.9 IBUs 
1.0 pkg West Coast IPA (WYEAST #WY1217PC) Yeast 11 - 
50.00 g Chinook [13.30 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Simcoe [14.10 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs 


----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash Step Heat to 50.0 C over 0 min 50.0 C 15 min 
Mash Step Heat to 69.0 C over 10 min 69.0 C 60 min 
Mash Step Heat to 75.0 C over 4 min 75.0 C 10 min


----------



## Dan Pratt

Schikitar said:


> Cool, thanks, I might just hit it with 50g ('cos that's what I'll buy from the LHBS) and see how it goes..
> 
> 
> Sorry, haven't plugged it in yet, I promise I'll get to it soon!




hey Schikitar, when can you donwload that info mate?

Ive been thinking of making a cooling rig by having a 200L plastic drum, with water whirlpooling that I can place a no chill cube of hot wort into this and if it cools to <30c in under 45mins i will of achieved what i get with a CFC system. essentially doing away with the CFC. 

need that info


----------



## Schikitar

I haven't been able @Dan Pratt - unfortunately the software doesn't work properly on Windows 10. I'm just waiting to catch up with my brother (who I got the loggers off) as he has the software all installed etc., on his work machine. I've got them there, he's just had a baby (well his wife did!) so I'm just trying to find a good time to hassle him about it!


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ copy that. thanks for letting me know


----------



## Coodgee

what's wrong with a counter flow chiller? I can't imagine the proposed method would be any faster, surely?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Working on making my house IPA which is old style in regards to the hop schedule. 

Most modern IPAs would see a FWH, 30min layer and then the rest whirlpool, or no 30min layer and 60%+ of the ibu from the WP. 

This will see a solid bittering addition with Warrior into the kettle during the boil and then a late addition in the boil also. 
*
169 - Stupid Ego IPA 
*
OG 1060
FG 1010
ABV 6.5%
IBU 55
EBC 9.5
Eff 75%
Vol 20lts

100% Maris Otter
(Some Acidulated for lower pH)

Mashed @ 66c for 60mins, target pH 5.4, Sulfate 250ppm, Chloride 100ppm

90min Boil

Warrior at 90mins = 36ibu
@ 10mins - 3g Gypsum & 1g Cal Chloride 
Amarillo / Centennial @ 5mins = 20ibu

Chill immediately to <78c with CFC re circulation.

Fermented with US05 yeast cake @ 18c under 5-10psi pressure

Dry Hop @ 48hrs into fermentation with 4ounces of CITRA

Transfer to secondary (corny keg) onto 50g of CITRA LUPULIN 24% AA for 3-4days


----------



## Dan Pratt

Coodgee said:


> what's wrong with a counter flow chiller? I can't imagine the proposed method would be any faster, surely?



The CFC is fine however its not my favorite piece of equipment. I will let you know some more after a few experiments with this idea. Not trying cool faster, just simpler without using the CFC and pump into the FV.


----------



## Coodgee

Dan Pratt said:


> The CFC is fine however its not my favorite piece of equipment. I will let you know some more after a few experiments with this idea. Not trying cool faster, just simpler without using the CFC and pump into the FV.



for these lagers I have been doing in this stinking hot QLD summer, I've been chilling as normally down to 30 degrees then filling my HLT with ice water and pumping that through the CFC. Got the wort down to 8 degrees last weekend, so I could pitch the yeast straight away. goes good.


----------



## Schikitar

Hey guys, I'm sire most of the pros could have told me this but I tried to add a hop tea to my light-bodied pale, I re-used the dry hops I pulled from the fermenter and steeped them below 80 degrees. It smelt great great but in the finished beer it added a very bitter/cry finish instead of what I wanted which was just more aromatics. Anyway, think it's not ruined but just spoiled this pale I made, won't do that again! I'm actually having a really hard time getting strong hop aromatics into my beer..

Anyone ever dropped like a single hop pellet into each bottle when priming? I might tried that in half a dozen or so of the next brew.


----------



## JDW81

Schikitar said:


> .
> Anyone ever dropped like a single hop pellet into each bottle when priming? I might tried that in half a dozen or so of the next brew.



This won't work unfortunately. You'd have too much hop matter in the bottle, which will provide nucleation points for CO2 and when you open the bottles they'll foam up like no-one's business. This even happens when you get to the end of a bottling run of heavily hopped beers and your last few bottles get a few more hop dregs into them.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Irish Red Ale, ready for Pat's Day


----------



## lost at sea

using challenger for the first time so first go at a...

"challenger standard bitter"...

BIAB NC. 70% eff (need to remember to adjust that up one day as im probably slightly better)

44% MO
43% Gold prom
9% wheat
4% dark crystal

40g styrian golding @ 40m
35g challenger @ cube
30g challenger dry hop around day 10 or 12. times adjusted for NC


60 min mash
75min boil
IBU 25
OG: 1039 (got it within a point so good enough for gov work)
S-04 fermenting at 17.5

first time using brewmans oxygen kit too so see what difference i get out of the ferment as well.


----------



## lost at sea

well im sold on the oxygenation, 12 hours in and the S-04 is absolutely cranking away.


----------



## Gloveski

Double brew day 

Russian River Row 2 Hill 56 Clone #30

Og 1.054
FG 1.010
ABV 5.86%
IBU 45.7

90Min Boil
21 litre Knockout

Pilsner 60.5%
Marris Otter 32.4%
Cara Hell 7%

Simcoe FWH 16G 
Simcoe 30Min 17G 
Simcoe whirlpool @70 28G for 30 Min
Simcoe 56G Dry Hop

Yeast US05

4 Pines Pale Ale Clone #31

OG 1.047
FG 1.09
ABV 5.1%
IBU 30.9
60min Boil
21 Knockout


Ale 77.6%
Wheat Malt 9.7%
Munich Dark 6.8%
Med Crystal 5.9%

Citra FWH 10G 
Cascade 19g 30Min 
Citra 6g 10Min
Amarillo 10g 10 Min

Citra 13g Dry Hop
Simcoe 13g Dry Hop
Cascade 14g Dry Hop


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Today it is Lakeside Oatmeal Stout (23 litres) from Gordon Strong's recipe base, I have his Warwick Ale coming off the yeast tomorrow so this will go straight on the top, and the Warwick Ale, going by the hydrometer sample and tasting is looking really good
The stout on the boil.


----------



## Gloveski

Gloveski said:


> Double brew day
> 
> Russian River Row 2 Hill 56 Clone #30
> 
> Og 1.054
> FG 1.010
> ABV 5.86%
> IBU 45.7
> 
> 90Min Boil
> 21 litre Knockout
> 
> Pilsner 60.5%
> Marris Otter 32.4%
> Cara Hell 7%
> 
> Simcoe FWH 16G
> Simcoe 30Min 17G
> Simcoe whirlpool @70 28G for 30 Min
> Simcoe 56G Dry Hop
> 
> Yeast US05
> 
> 4 Pines Pale Ale Clone #31
> 
> OG 1.047
> FG 1.09
> ABV 5.1%
> IBU 30.9
> 60min Boil
> 21 Knockout
> 
> 
> Ale 77.6%
> Wheat Malt 9.7%
> Munich Dark 6.8%
> Med Crystal 5.9%
> 
> Citra FWH 10G
> Cascade 19g 30Min
> Citra 6g 10Min
> Amarillo 10g 10 Min
> 
> Citra 13g Dry Hop
> Simcoe 13g Dry Hop
> Cascade 14g Dry Hop



Going to have to use s04 on the 4 pines brew as my us05 yeast slurry had a really strong sulfer smell and bubbled everywhere when I opened up mason jar , not taking any chances with that 

Luckily had some us05 and s04 to save the day for both brews


----------



## wide eyed and legless

If you are using s04 you get a real good result if you hydrate it and if you have a stir plate stick it on there for 1/2 to 1 hour aerate the wort and it will take off in 3 to 4 hours. It is my favourite yeast.
The yeast I had in my Warwick Ale was a WLP002 which is a slow starter but once gets going its OK.
Pretty sure I did read that it isn't advisable to use the yeast cake from a dried yeast, Ray Daniels I believe it was who suggested that.


----------



## Gloveski

Yeah no stir plate as yet still waiting on digital homebrew , may have to source one from elsewhere at this rate 

Yeah I have used s04 a few times , handy yeast to have as back up that’s for sure


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Gloveski said:


> Yeah no stir plate as yet still waiting on digital homebrew , may have to source one from elsewhere at this rate
> 
> Yeah I have used s04 a few times , handy yeast to have as back up that’s for sure


You could always give a good shake every 15 minutes, if you are any good with electrical faults, I have a new, none working one, just checked the wires were all connected but I wouldn't know what else to look for apart from that. I don't want any thing for it, don't know what postage is to Tassie though.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

95% Maris Otter
5% Crystal Malt
10g Simcoe 20 Mins 8 IBU
20g Simcoe 10 Mins 10 IBU
30g Simcoe 5 Mins 8 IBU
US-05
1.058-1.014

This is only my third AG, going to be doing it tomorrow.
Haven't used MO or Simcoe yet so no idea what to expect.


----------



## Gloveski

wide eyed and legless said:


> You could always give a good shake every 15 minutes, if you are any good with electrical faults, I have a new, none working one, just checked the wires were all connected but I wouldn't know what else to look for apart from that. I don't want any thing for it, don't know what postage is to Tassie though.



Awesome mate I will have a look at it , Let me know postage costs are . I dont mind the odd tinker


----------



## Gloveski

Well 


Gloveski said:


> Double brew day
> 
> Russian River Row 2 Hill 56 Clone #30
> 
> Og 1.054
> FG 1.010
> ABV 5.86%
> IBU 45.7
> 
> 90Min Boil
> 21 litre Knockout
> 
> Pilsner 60.5%
> Marris Otter 32.4%
> Cara Hell 7%
> 
> Simcoe FWH 16G
> Simcoe 30Min 17G
> Simcoe whirlpool @70 28G for 30 Min
> Simcoe 56G Dry Hop
> 
> Yeast US05
> 
> 4 Pines Pale Ale Clone #31
> 
> OG 1.047
> FG 1.09
> ABV 5.1%
> IBU 30.9
> 60min Boil
> 21 Knockout
> 
> 
> Ale 77.6%
> Wheat Malt 9.7%
> Munich Dark 6.8%
> Med Crystal 5.9%
> 
> Citra FWH 10G
> Cascade 19g 30Min
> Citra 6g 10Min
> Amarillo 10g 10 Min
> 
> Citra 13g Dry Hop
> Simcoe 13g Dry Hop
> Cascade 14g Dry Hop





Gloveski said:


> Double brew day
> 
> Russian River Row 2 Hill 56 Clone #30
> 
> Og 1.054
> FG 1.010
> ABV 5.86%
> IBU 45.7
> 
> 90Min Boil
> 21 litre Knockout
> 
> Pilsner 60.5%
> Marris Otter 32.4%
> Cara Hell 7%
> 
> Simcoe FWH 16G
> Simcoe 30Min 17G
> Simcoe whirlpool @70 28G for 30 Min
> Simcoe 56G Dry Hop
> 
> Yeast US05
> 
> 4 Pines Pale Ale Clone #31
> 
> OG 1.047
> FG 1.09
> ABV 5.1%
> IBU 30.9
> 60min Boil
> 21 Knockout
> 
> 
> Ale 77.6%
> Wheat Malt 9.7%
> Munich Dark 6.8%
> Med Crystal 5.9%
> 
> Citra FWH 10G
> Cascade 19g 30Min
> Citra 6g 10Min
> Amarillo 10g 10 Min
> 
> Citra 13g Dry Hop
> Simcoe 13g Dry Hop
> Cascade 14g Dry Hop




Well brew day was going awesome until I trod on a bee in the laundry were I brew just when I was starting transfer , might rename the 4 pines clone stinging foot pale ale . Had to get my daughter to hold the counter flow chiller hose going into the fermenter while I dug the stinger out lol.


----------



## Gloveski

Fro-Daddy said:


> 95% Maris Otter
> 5% Crystal Malt
> 10g Simcoe 20 Mins 8 IBU
> 20g Simcoe 10 Mins 10 IBU
> 30g Simcoe 5 Mins 8 IBU
> US-05
> 1.058-1.014
> 
> This is only my third AG, going to be doing it tomorrow.
> Haven't used MO or Simcoe yet so no idea what to expect.



Love Simcoe today was the first brew I have done using it on its own . Works well with lots of other hops . I would sneak a dry hop in aswell If you can


----------



## fletcher

lost at sea said:


> well im sold on the oxygenation, 12 hours in and the S-04 is absolutely cranking away.


 
how long did you oxygenate it for?


----------



## lost at sea

fletcher said:


> how long did you oxygenate it for?




90 seconds, first time using it so i had to tweek it a bit to get the right flow....probably wasted a bit getting it right but oh well, it worked lol


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Unless you are brewing a high gravity beer there is no need for oxygen in the wort, a really good vigorous shake, (use some wheels to help) oxygenate your starter with a stir plate or shaking whether dry or liquid yeast. Up to a 6.5% gravity this should be enough.


----------



## DrewCarey82

*Hardmans Old*
156 calories
Anonymous
Method: *Partial Mash* 
Style: *Brown Porter * 
Boil Time: *60 min* 
Batch Size: *21 liters * (fermentor volume) 
Boil Size: * 13 liters * 
Boil Gravity: *1.078* (recipe based estimate) 
Efficiency: * 70% * (brew house) 
Source: *Hardman1982* 
Share: 

 

 

 

 <EMBED> 

Original Gravity:
1.048
Final Gravity:
1.008
ABV (standard):
5.23%
IBU (tinseth):
32.81
SRM (morey):
25.81




Fermentables
Amount Fermentable PPG °L Bill %
2 kg New Zealand - Ale Malt2 kg Ale Malt 37.4 3.04569 47.6%
1.5 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Dark1.5 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Dark 35 30 35.7%
0.25 kg American - Wheat0.25 kg Wheat 38 1.8 6%
0.3 kg American - Chocolate0.3 kg Chocolate 29 350 7.1%
0.15 kg United Kingdom - Amber0.15 kg Amber 32 27 3.6%
*4.2 kg* *Total* 
Hops
Amount Variety Type AA Use Time IBU
20 g Ella20 g Ella Hops Pellet 13.5 Boil 60 min 25.45
20 g Fuggles20 g Fuggles Hops Pellet 4.5 Boil 30 min 6.52
10 g Fuggles10 g Fuggles Hops Pellet 4.5 Boil 5 min 0.85
Show Summary View

Hops Summary
Amount Variety Type AA
20 g Ella Pellet 13.5
30 g Fuggles Pellet 4.5
*50 g* *Total* 
Mash Guidelines
Amount Description Type Temp Time
12 L -- 66 C --
Yeast
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Attenuation (avg):
81%
Flocculation:
Medium
Optimum Temp:
12.2 - 25 °C
Starter:
No
Fermentation Temp:
20 °C
Pitch Rate:
-

Just doing last hop addition now - Also using S04 instead of 05

Also digital thermometer was 20 degrees out - tested at boiling point of water, not happy and trip back to brew shop return it tomorrow.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I am considering a porter for my next brew, came across this one, the brewer took this one from Ron Pattison, A Home Brewers Guide to Vintage Beer. A 19th century Porter.

*Batch size:* 5 US gallons (18.9 L)
*Original gravity:* 1.058
*Final gravity:* 1.016
*Bitterness:* 72+ (calculated)
*Color:* 29 SRM
*MALTS*


10 lb. (4.55 kg) Maris Otter pale ale malt
2.5 lb. (1.14 kg) British brown malt
6.5 oz. (182 g) black patent malt
*HOPS*
2.5 oz. (70 g) Hazel Dell Goldings, 5.7% a.a. @ 60 min
2.75 oz. (77 g) Hazel Dell Goldings, 5.7% a.a. @ 45 min
*YEAST*
2 sachets Safale Fermentis S-04 dry yeast
*ADDITIONAL ITEMS*
3 oz. (84 g) corn sugar to prime if bottling
*BREWING NOTES*

Mash at a water-to-grist ratio of 1.5 qt./lb. (3.1 L/kg) at 150°F (66°C) for 60 minutes. Vorlauf until wort runs clear, and then sparge with enough water to collect about 6.5 gal. (26 L) of wort in the kettle. Boil for a total of 60 minutes, adding hops as indicated.

Chill wort to 66°F (19°C), rack to fermenting vessel, aerate, and pitch yeast. Ferment for 3 weeks in the upper 60s °F (18–20°C), and then prime and bottle or keg and force carbonate as normal.

*PARTIAL-MASH VERSION*

Replace 8 lb. (3.6 kg) of the Maris Otter with 5 lb. (2.3 kg) of British liquid malt extract. Conduct a mini-mash with the remaining malts at 150°F (66°C) for 45 minutes. Thoroughly mix the extract into the resulting wort, bring to a boi

I had originally planned to include some amber malt, too, but my local homebrew store didn’t stock it, and I wasn’t that sure that modern amber malt is as close to the amber malt of 200 years ago as today’s brown malt is. So, I substituted in just enough black patent malt to complete a recipe similar to what some brewers might have used back then.

There is some question about the extent to which Goldings were used in dark beers, but it is one of the only hop varieties—maybe _the_ only hop variety—grown today that was also available in 19th century Britain. It’s such a good hop that it must have been used by at least a few brewers.

I used _The Home Brewer’s Guide to Vintage Beer_ by Ron Pattinson to help formulate my porter replica and followed Ron’s suggestion to use Whitbread yeast. Here are my notes.


March 1, 2017: I pitched yeast at 3 p.m. into 64°F wort.
March 2, 2017: At 7 a.m., there was a 1/4″ layer of kräusen, and the airlock was burping every 10 seconds.
March 15, 2017: I took a gravity reading: 1.015.
March 29, 2017: I kegged most of the batch and bottled a small portion, still at 1.015.
April 1, 2017: I took a taste from the keg and am quite pleased.
April 11, 2017: I popped open a bottle with a nice hiss. It’s lightly carbonated and clear, and taste is good, but I slightly prefer the kegged portion.
I don’t know how close these two came to what was actually brewed back in 19th century Britain, but I am quite happy with my results, and if I came anywhere close on the porter, it’s no wonder that it was so popular for so long. If I brew the IPA again, I’ll have to include a way of mimicking the hot rolling ocean voyage to India these beers endured after the breweries released them.


----------



## DrewCarey82

In hindsight would have dumped the crystal doubled the wheat and put some munich in.


----------



## DrewCarey82

According to my refractometer hit 12 bricks 1.049 fg, 1 point above predicted, good omens hopefully for hitting the BIAB scene next brew


----------



## Dan Pratt

Planning my American Pale ale for Next weekend.

*Judgemental Me *

OG 1050
FG 1012
Abv 5%
IBU 32
EBC 11
Vol 20Lt

81% Barret Burston Ale
11% Red X malt
5% Rye
3% Wheat

Mashed at 66c for 90mins

Sulphate at 200ppm, chloride at 80ppm

60min boil

FWH Warrior = 15ibu
@ 5mins Centennials = 17ibu

Chill to 75c at end of boil.

Fermented with Bry 97 West Coast Ale at 19c under 10psi pressure.

Dry hopped at high krausen ~ 48hrs into fermentation with 4 ounces of Centennials, which is 5.5g per litre

[emoji16][emoji7]


----------



## lost at sea

wide eyed and legless said:


> Unless you are brewing a high gravity beer there is no need for oxygen in the wort, a really good vigorous shake, (use some wheels to help) oxygenate your starter with a stir plate or shaking whether dry or liquid yeast. Up to a 6.5% gravity this should be enough.




to each their own i guess. im seeing positive results from oxy addition already.


----------



## Dan Pratt

lost at sea said:


> to each their own i guess. im seeing positive results from oxy addition already.


Add pure 02, always!!


----------



## DrewCarey82

wide eyed and legless said:


> Unless you are brewing a high gravity beer there is no need for oxygen in the wort, a really good vigorous shake, (use some wheels to help) oxygenate your starter with a stir plate or shaking whether dry or liquid yeast. Up to a 6.5% gravity this should be enough.





DrewCarey82 said:


> *Hardmans Old*
> 156 calories
> Anonymous
> Method: *Partial Mash*
> Style: *Brown Porter *
> Boil Time: *60 min*
> Batch Size: *21 liters * (fermentor volume)
> Boil Size: * 13 liters *
> Boil Gravity: *1.078* (recipe based estimate)
> Efficiency: * 70% * (brew house)
> Source: *Hardman1982*
> Share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <EMBED>
> 
> Original Gravity:
> 1.048
> Final Gravity:
> 1.008
> ABV (standard):
> 5.23%
> IBU (tinseth):
> 32.81
> SRM (morey):
> 25.81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fermentables
> Amount Fermentable PPG °L Bill %
> 2 kg New Zealand - Ale Malt2 kg Ale Malt 37.4 3.04569 47.6%
> 1.5 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Dark1.5 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Dark 35 30 35.7%
> 0.25 kg American - Wheat0.25 kg Wheat 38 1.8 6%
> 0.3 kg American - Chocolate0.3 kg Chocolate 29 350 7.1%
> 0.15 kg United Kingdom - Amber0.15 kg Amber 32 27 3.6%
> *4.2 kg* *Total*
> Hops
> Amount Variety Type AA Use Time IBU
> 20 g Ella20 g Ella Hops Pellet 13.5 Boil 60 min 25.45
> 20 g Fuggles20 g Fuggles Hops Pellet 4.5 Boil 30 min 6.52
> 10 g Fuggles10 g Fuggles Hops Pellet 4.5 Boil 5 min 0.85
> Show Summary View
> 
> Hops Summary
> Amount Variety Type AA
> 20 g Ella Pellet 13.5
> 30 g Fuggles Pellet 4.5
> *50 g* *Total*
> Mash Guidelines
> Amount Description Type Temp Time
> 12 L -- 66 C --
> Yeast
> Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
> Attenuation (avg):
> 81%
> Flocculation:
> Medium
> Optimum Temp:
> 12.2 - 25 °C
> Starter:
> No
> Fermentation Temp:
> 20 °C
> Pitch Rate:
> -
> 
> Just doing last hop addition now - Also using S04 instead of 05
> 
> Also digital thermometer was 20 degrees out - tested at boiling point of water, not happy and trip back to brew shop return it tomorrow.



Making all the right noises, 12 hours after yeast being pitched - looks like I am getting my starters right.


----------



## fletcher

Dan Pratt said:


> Planning my American Pale ale for Next weekend.
> 
> *Judgemental Me *
> 
> OG 1050
> FG 1012
> Abv 5%
> IBU 32
> EBC 11
> Vol 20Lt
> 
> 81% Barret Burston Ale
> 11% Red X malt
> 5% Rye
> 3% Wheat
> 
> Mashed at 66c for 90mins
> 
> Sulphate at 200ppm, chloride at 80ppm
> 
> 60min boil
> 
> FWH Warrior = 15ibu
> @ 5mins Centennials = 17ibu
> 
> Chill to 75c at end of boil.
> 
> Fermented with Bry 97 West Coast Ale at 19c under 10psi pressure.
> 
> Dry hopped at high krausen ~ 48hrs into fermentation with 4 ounces of Centennials, which is 5.5g per litre
> 
> [emoji16][emoji7]



centennialS? ounces? when did you become an american?! 
what temperature did you mash at, 149f?

haha


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ haha. The one thing i cant convert is Fahrenheit to Celsius.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

wide eyed and legless said:


> Pretty sure I did read that it isn't advisable to use the yeast cake from a dried yeast, Ray Daniels I believe it was who suggested that.


Why would that be? I cant see any reason why not to recycle yeast that was a dry product. Many times I have done it and often get a better result from the first recycle culture. If to make the same beer twice the second brew with recycled yeast (measured as best as possible with yeast calculators etc) is better than the first beer. Its like the fully revived version of that yeast and seems more viable, more vitality perhaps.
$0.02


----------



## wide eyed and legless

I think it was to do with the microbes which already exist in the dry yeast, I will have a search for the article and put it up.


----------



## Danscraftbeer

I think i may have heard something like that on a podcast. It was just a theory of a brewer. That even though the air that dries the yeast may be filtered his theory was that it can never be sterile air that's blasting all that yeast dry.
Still, proof is in the pudding, I mean beer ha.. I'm convinced on that though. That if the first beer was good then the second beer with recycled yeast cake is even better. As long as you are very careful in the handling process etc.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

It did come from Fermentis, but on reading articles on Pro Brewer they do reuse yeast 3 or 4 times with no ill effects, so if they say they have had success I will go along with that.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Today I brewed a British Special Bitter, Monday I will be brewing Gordon Strong's Lakeside Stout, the last one I bottled on Friday and added flaked barley as opposed to Flaked oats, asked my wife to buy some instant Uncle Toby's steel cut instant oats and she brought home steel cut whole oats. Can't complain, just means a visit to the supermarket. Will be doing this one with only Nugget hops.


----------



## Mat B

Going to brew this on Monday to keep my APA keg flowing:

70% Ale 
21% Munich
5.5% Crystal 50
3% Acidulated
The malt bill is copied from the _Home Make It _Session APA FWK. Thought I'd try something new. I usually do a bill based on 'the electric pale ale' here: http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27506

15g Amarillo 60 mins 17.4 IBU
10g Amarillo 10mins 4.1 IBU
10g Nelson Sauvin 10 mins 5.5 IBU
10g Amarillo 5 mins 2.2 IBU
10g Nelson Sauvin 5 mins 3 IBU
10g Amarillo Flame out
10g Nelson Sauvin Flame out

1.045 OG. US05. Expecting about 33.5 IBU.

I also plan to dry hop it. I've been dry hopping all my APAs with cascade flowers from the huge yield I got last year. Wondering whether to do the same here, or just stick with Nelson or Amarillo? Suggestions on this welcome


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ Amarillo and Nelson are great together. Aim for 5g/L


----------



## Mat B

Dan Pratt said:


> ^ Amarillo and Nelson are great together. Aim for 5g/L


Do you mean 5g of hops in total per L of wort?


----------



## Dan Pratt

Mat B said:


> Do you mean 5g of hops in total per L of wort?


Yes. At a minimum for a full aromatic beer. At a guess you have no way to rouse the hops back into solution nor would you have a way to mininise O2 pickup so at this rate at best you will get a decent aroma to the beer.


----------



## peterlonz

Don't know the characteristics of oatmeal stout.
Recently in a boutique & fairly new brewery in NZ I cam across an amazing Chocolate Stout.
The sate was not strong, just subtly there.
I'd like to be recommended a recipe that might approach that.
BTW I like clones of Guinness which I have approximated over the years with 2 x 1.7 Kg cans of Coopers traditional stout (23 litres) its a bit sharper in taste & more Guinness like that many others.
Ideas?


----------



## Wobbly74

Decided to get in a quick brew day before I took off for the UK. Have a larger in the fermentation fridge so this will be ready to start fermenting when I get back home. Was originally going to do a smash but decided to go with a bit of wheat and crystal and use some left over magnum for bittering. 35g of Nelson into the whirlpool and 65g into the cube at 81C. So not a smash, but I figure at least a good pummelling. 

Still need to decide whether 50 or 100g on the dry hop...thinking 100.

*Pummel Nelson*

*Batch Size: *23.00 l *Style:* American Pale Ale (18B)
*Boil Size: *28.60 l *Style Guide:* BJCP 2015
*Color:* 13.5 EBC *Equipment:* 50L Keggle
*Bitterness:* 40.0 IBUs *Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.050 (12.3° P) *Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
*Est FG:* 1.010 SG (2.5° P) *Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage
*ABV:* 5.3% *Taste Rating:* 30.0


Ingredients
*Amount* *Name* *Type* *#*
38.00 l Hoppy Pale Ale Water 1
10.03 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min) Misc 2
5.53 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60 min) Misc 3
2.22 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60 min) Misc 4
2.20 g Baking Soda (Mash 60 min) Misc 5
1.00 Campden Tablet (Mash 65 min) Misc 6
4.00 kg Gladfield Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 7
500.0 g BEST Wheat Malt (BESTMALZ) (4.8 EBC) Grain 8
200.0 g Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 9
9.4 g Magnum [14.0%] - Boil 65 min Hops 10
0.50 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10 min) Misc 11
35.0 g Nelson Sauvin [12.0%] - Steep 30 min Hops 12
65.0 g Nelson Sauvin [12.0%] - Steep 5 min Hops 13
1 pkgs Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 14
100.0 g Nelson Sauvin [12.0%] - Dry Hop 6 days Hops 15


----------



## Dan Pratt

^ ^ hey wobbly, what did the calculation for the ibu content get for the 65g into the cube?


----------



## Wobbly74

Its a bit of a guess TBH, as I picked 5 minutes as an approximation given the wort was likely to be < 85C going into the cube. But beersmith punched out 8.3 IBU @ 12% AA

I'm still working on arriving at a good representative # of minutes for cube hopping but of course it needs you to be consistent in the temp you drop the wort into the cube and, therefore, how long you steep for and lid on vs off - which also impacts evaporation and final volume/gravity at the end of the steep. I probably just need to get better at any final volume or gravity adjustments at the end of the boil...


----------



## Schikitar

Put together a recipe for a Honey Pear Cream Ale and brewed it yesterday. It uses fresh Hallertau and Cascade hops from a mates garden, raw honey from my uncles bees and pears from my backyard. I won't bother posting the recipe unless it turns out half decent - it could go either way at this point! I was hoping to enter it into a local brew comp that requires the use of fresh wet hops but obviously won't if it fails!

I've never made a cream ale, nor used honey/pears or fresh hops - what could possibly go wrong!?! Haha!


----------



## Coodgee

Schikitar said:


> Put together a recipe for a Honey Pear Cream Ale and brewed it yesterday. It uses fresh Hallertau and Cascade hops from a mates garden, raw honey from my uncles bees and pears from my backyard. I won't bother posting the recipe unless it turns out half decent - it could go either way at this point! I was hoping to enter it into a local brew comp that requires the use of fresh wet hops but obviously won't if it fails!
> 
> I've never made a cream ale, nor used honey/pears or fresh hops - what could possibly go wrong!?! Haha!



I recently did a honey lager and it turned out really well. I used all vienna malt with a touch of munich and 500grams of honey in a 23L batch. I added the honey at high krausen and it had a lovely honey flavour and aroma. Quite strong. When did you add the honey? I found it needed the Vienna malt to give it the body it required - without the honey it was something like a 3.3% ABV beer.


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Schikitar said:


> Put together a recipe for a Honey Pear Cream Ale and brewed it yesterday. It uses fresh Hallertau and Cascade hops from a mates garden, raw honey from my uncles bees and pears from my backyard. I won't bother posting the recipe unless it turns out half decent - it could go either way at this point! I was hoping to enter it into a local brew comp that requires the use of fresh wet hops but obviously won't if it fails!
> 
> I've never made a cream ale, nor used honey/pears or fresh hops - what could possibly go wrong!?! Haha!


Will be interesting to see if the pear flavour comes through.


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Picked up some fortnight hops, going to use them tomorrow morning. Haven't quite decided on how much and when yet, any recommendations?
I generally keep my stuff under 40IBU and only have 50g.


----------



## Schikitar

Coodgee said:


> When did you add the honey?


Mine's a 27L batch, I added 750g to the cube - the sample I took from just before pitching had a wonderful aroma, I know the fermentation process will'burn' that off a little so I was going to add about another 500g at just after high krausen (should be today actually as it was going nuts last night) and see how that goes. Then I thought I'd give that a few days and then throw in my pears - once I work out how I'm going to prepare them and get them in there! I was thinking I'd peel about 3kg, cut them into chunks and give them a little lemon water bath to prevent browning, maybe a slight poaching and a campden tablet before adding in via one of my smaller grain bags so I can easily pull them out before bottling.. thoughts??


----------



## Coodgee

that is a shit ton of honey man! The 500 grams I added was a very pale delicate honey and the finished beer was very strong smelling and tasting of honey. I would advise not adding the extra 500 grams, especially if the honey is a darker kind. depends what you like though. I drank my lager quite soon after kegging so it might fade a bit.


----------



## Schikitar

Coodgee said:


> that is a shit ton of honey man!


Oh okay, I had just based that amount off of some recipes I saw - what I'll do is sample the beer first and then make a decision. Cheers!

EDIT: By the way, I'm also adding some vanilla so I've got two vanilla beans split and soaking in some Sailor Jerry (didn't have any vodka) - at what stage is a good time to add that? I was thinking of just adding honey, pears and vanilla to the primary, no secondary, to minimise exposure to oxygen..


----------



## Coodgee

Not really sure about the vanilla beans. probably wouldn't hurt to just add them to primary.


----------



## Coodgee

This one is loosely based off one of the first American craft beers- Pete's Wicked Ale.

Good brew day today. Late start but had nothing to do all day except brew. Still need to pitch the yeast when she gets down to fermentation temp. 

Getting into BB ale malt and cascade lately.


Style: American Brown Ale


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size (fermenter): 25.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 49.9 EBC
Estimated IBU: 23.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 87.50 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
1.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 1 - 
1.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 2 - 
4.00 kg Ale Malt - Barrett Burston (6.3 EBC) Grain 3 70.5 % 
1.50 kg Caramel/Crystal Malt - 65L (Bairds) (150 Grain 4 26.5 % 
0.17 kg Carafa Special I (Weyermann) (900.0 EBC) Grain 5 3.0 % 
8.00 g Citra [12.70 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 8.8 IBUs 
0.50 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
20.00 g Cascade [7.20 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 8 6.2 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [12.70 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 9 5.5 IBUs 
30.00 g Cascade [7.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 Hop 10 1.9 IBUs 
10.00 g Citra [12.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 m Hop 11 1.1 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 12 - 


mash 65 degrees. 
------
31/03/2017 - 19L mash, ph 5.3 with no acid, sparge ph 5.5. 1057/25L.


----------



## Wobbly74

Seasons are changing, so time to try a crack at a best bitter. Brewed this up today, no chilled, and will get pitched in about a week once I get swmbo's Belgian wit fermenting tonight once the starter has activated...

*Brewer: *Wobbly
*Batch Size: *23.00 l *Style:* Best Bitter (11B)
*Boil Size: *28.60 l *Style Guide:* BJCP 2015
*Color:* 32.2 EBC *Equipment:* 50L Keggle
*Bitterness:* 34.9 IBUs *Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.048 (12.0° P) *Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Light Body, Batch Sparge
*Est FG:* 1.012 SG (3.1° P) *Fermentation:* Ale, Single Stage
*ABV:* 4.7% *Taste Rating:* 30.0


Ingredients
*Amount* *Name* *Type* *#*
38.00 l London ESB Water 1
6.72 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min) Misc 2
4.09 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60 min) Misc 3
3.99 kg Gladfield Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 4
381.9 g Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5
60.0 g Chocolate Malt (Joe White) (750.6 EBC) Grain 6
50.0 g Roasted Barley (Joe White) (1398.7 EBC) Grain 7
23.0 g Target [9.2%] - First Wort Hops 8
4.3 g East Kent Goldings (EKG) [5.1%] - Boil 15 min Hops 9
10.6 g Northdown [6.5%] - Boil 15 min Hops 10
10.6 g Challenger [8.8%] - Boil 8 min Hops 11
1 pkgs London ESB (Lallemand #Ales) Yeast 12


----------



## Dan Pratt

Early start today with an IPA. 

Talk the Talk IPA

OG 1060
FG 1008
ABV 7%
IBU 60
EBC 9
Vol. 20Lt

92% BB ale malt
8% Carapils
100g acidulated

Target pH of 5.5
200ppm Sulphate

Mashed at 64c for 90mins

90min boil

FWH Columbus = 15ibu
30m Amarillo = 25ibu
WP 15mins at 90c
Citra, Simcoe, Amarillo = 6.5g per litre

Fermented with West Coast IPA 1217 at 19c

Dry hopped with same combo Citra, Simcoe, Amarillo = 8.5g per litre

Nom nom!


----------



## Coodgee

^That's a west coas ipa alright!


----------



## DrewCarey82

Putting this down boys any tips before I get the ingredients.

*BIAB Hardmans APA*
137 calories
Anonymous
Method: *BIAB* 
Style: *American Pale Ale * 
Boil Time: *60 min* 
Batch Size: *19 liters * (fermentor volume) 
Boil Size: * 28.5 liters * 
Boil Gravity: *1.028* (recipe based estimate) 
Efficiency: * 60% * (brew house) 
Source: *Ben Hardman* 
Share: 

 

 

 

 <EMBED> 

Original Gravity:
1.042
Final Gravity:
1.008
ABV (standard):
4.44%
IBU (tinseth):
35.48
SRM (morey):
5.26




Fermentables
Amount Fermentable PPG °L Bill %
3.8 kg Castle Malted Pale Ale 3.8 kg Pale Ale 37 3.5 88.4%
0.3 kg Joe White Wheat Malt0.3 kg Wheat Malt 35.4 2.13198 7%
0.2 kg Weyerman Carapilse CaraFoam 0.3 kg CaraFoam 37 1.8 4.7%
*4.3 kg* *Total* 
Hops
Amount Variety Type AA Use Time IBU
10 g Ella10 g Ella Hops Pellet 11 Boil 60 min 17.92
25 g Cascade25 g Cascade Hops Pellet 7 Boil 15 min 14.15
15 g Cascade15 g Cascade Hops Pellet 7 Boil 5 min 3.41
Show Summary View

Hops Summary
Amount Variety Type AA
40 g Cascade Pellet 7
10 g Ella Pellet 11
*50 g* *Total* 
Yeast
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Attenuation (avg):
81%
Flocculation:
Medium
Optimum Temp:
12.2 - 25 °C
Starter:
Yes
Fermentation Temp:
20 °C
Pitch Rate:
1.0 _(M cells / ml / ° P)_
199 B cells required

------------------------

One thing I have zero idea about is mash temps and normally just go 66 degrees, what do you guys recommend for the above?


----------



## DrewCarey82

DrewCarey82 said:


> *Hardmans Old*
> 156 calories
> Anonymous
> Method: *Partial Mash*
> Style: *Brown Porter *
> Boil Time: *60 min*
> Batch Size: *21 liters * (fermentor volume)
> Boil Size: * 13 liters *
> Boil Gravity: *1.078* (recipe based estimate)
> Efficiency: * 70% * (brew house)
> Source: *Hardman1982*
> Share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <EMBED>
> 
> Original Gravity:
> 1.048
> Final Gravity:
> 1.008
> ABV (standard):
> 5.23%
> IBU (tinseth):
> 32.81
> SRM (morey):
> 25.81
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fermentables
> Amount Fermentable PPG °L Bill %
> 2 kg New Zealand - Ale Malt2 kg Ale Malt 37.4 3.04569 47.6%
> 1.5 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Dark1.5 kg Liquid Malt Extract - Dark 35 30 35.7%
> 0.25 kg American - Wheat0.25 kg Wheat 38 1.8 6%
> 0.3 kg American - Chocolate0.3 kg Chocolate 29 350 7.1%
> 0.15 kg United Kingdom - Amber0.15 kg Amber 32 27 3.6%
> *4.2 kg* *Total*
> Hops
> Amount Variety Type AA Use Time IBU
> 20 g Ella20 g Ella Hops Pellet 13.5 Boil 60 min 25.45
> 20 g Fuggles20 g Fuggles Hops Pellet 4.5 Boil 30 min 6.52
> 10 g Fuggles10 g Fuggles Hops Pellet 4.5 Boil 5 min 0.85
> Show Summary View
> 
> Hops Summary
> Amount Variety Type AA
> 20 g Ella Pellet 13.5
> 30 g Fuggles Pellet 4.5
> *50 g* *Total*
> Mash Guidelines
> Amount Description Type Temp Time
> 12 L -- 66 C --
> Yeast
> Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
> Attenuation (avg):
> 81%
> Flocculation:
> Medium
> Optimum Temp:
> 12.2 - 25 °C
> Starter:
> No
> Fermentation Temp:
> 20 °C
> Pitch Rate:
> -
> 
> Just doing last hop addition now - Also using S04 instead of 05
> 
> Also digital thermometer was 20 degrees out - tested at boiling point of water, not happy and trip back to brew shop return it tomorrow.



Tasted 1 a couple of days ago, still a bit young obviously but not bad, head will improve presumably, however biggest complaint was lack of roasted flavour what's the best way to correct this lads?


----------



## sp0rk

wow, nearly 20 days and no posts in this thread...


*Daisy's Morning Ritual* (Oatmeal Stout)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (°P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.42 %
Colour (SRM): 33.6 (EBC): 66.2
Bitterness (IBU): 32.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

71.1% United Kingdom - Maris Otter Pale
8.89% Flaked Oats
8% United Kingdom - Crystal 50L
4.02% United Kingdom - Chocolate
4% Lactose (Milk Sugar)
4% United Kingdom - Roasted Barley

2.6 g/L Fuggles (4.5% Alpha) @ 45 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20°C with WY1728 Scottish Ale


----------



## DrewCarey82

*BIAB Hardmans APA*
144 calories
Anonymous
Method: *BIAB* 
Style: *American Pale Ale * 
Boil Time: *60 min* 
Batch Size: *18 liters * (fermentor volume) 
Boil Size: * 17 liters * 
Boil Gravity: *1.047* (recipe based estimate) 
Efficiency: * 60% * (brew house) 
Source: *Ben Hardman* 
Share: 


 

 

 <EMBED> 

Original Gravity:
1.044
Final Gravity:
1.008
ABV (standard):
4.8%
IBU (tinseth):
27.63
SRM (morey):
5.46




Fermentables
Amount Fermentable PPG °L Bill %
3.8 kg American - Pale Ale3.8 kg Pale Ale 37 3.5 88.4%
0.3 kg New Zealand - Wheat Malt0.3 kg Wheat Malt 35.4 2.13198 7%
0.2 kg German - CaraFoam0.2 kg CaraFoam 37 1.8 4.7%
*4.3 kg* *Total* 
Hops
Amount Variety Type AA Use Time IBU
10 g Ella10 g Ella Hops Pellet 13 Boil 30 min 14.51
20 g Cascade20 g Cascade Hops Pellet 7 Boil 15 min 10.09
15 g Cascade15 g Cascade Hops Pellet 7 Boil 5 min 3.04
Show Summary View

Hops Summary
Amount Variety Type AA
35 g Cascade Pellet 7
10 g Ella Pellet 13
*45 g* *Total* 
Mash Guidelines
Amount Description Type Temp Time
15 L Infusion 66 C 75 min
7 L Batch Sparge 77 C 30 min
Yeast
Fermentis / Safale - American Ale Yeast US-05
Attenuation (avg):
81%
Flocculation:
Medium
Optimum Temp:
12.2 - 25 °C
Starter:
Yes
Fermentation Temp:
18 °C
Pitch Rate:
1.0 _(M cells / ml / ° P)_ 
197 B cells required

Reducing boil time to 30 mins last time I did this only hit 1.035 og!


----------



## Wobbly74

Threw together a slight adaptation of Schikitar's oatmeal pale ale for no chill. 5 minute steep hops went in the cube. Ended up over gravity by a couple of points due to extra evaporation from the 30 minute steep. 

*Batch Size: *23.00 l *Style:* American Pale Ale (18B)
*Boil Size: *28.60 l *Style Guide:* BJCP 2015
*Color:* 13.6 EBC *Equipment:* 50L Keggle
*Bitterness:* 45.0 IBUs *Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.052 (12.9° P) *Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
*Est FG:* 1.011 SG (2.7° P) *Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage
*ABV:* 5.5% *Taste Rating:* 30.0


Ingredients
*Amount* *Name* *Type* *#*
38.00 l Hoppy Pale Ale Water 1
1.00 Campden Tablet (Mash 65 min) Misc 2
3.80 kg Gladfield Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 3
400.0 g BEST Wheat Malt (BESTMALZ) (4.8 EBC) Grain 4
400.0 g Oats, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 5
150.0 g BEST Acidulated (BESTMALZ) (6.0 EBC) Grain 6
200.0 g Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 7
4.9 g Magnum [14.0%] - First Wort Hops 8
0.50 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10 min) Misc 9
20.0 g Citra [12.0%] - Steep 30 min Hops 10
20.0 g Amarillo [9.2%] - Steep 25 min Hops 11
20.0 g Citra [12.0%] - Steep 20 min Hops 12
20.0 g Amarillo [9.2%] - Steep 15 min Hops 13
40.0 g Citra [12.0%] - Steep 5 min Hops 14
40.0 g Amarillo [9.2%] - Steep 5 min Hops 15
1 pkgs Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 16
120.0 g Citra [12.0%] - Dry Hop 3 days Hops 17
60.0 g Amarillo [9.2%] - Dry Hop 3 days Hops 18


----------



## Schikitar

Nice job @Wobbly74 - that's definitely a 'slight adaption' haha! 

I've been tweaking my recipe, going to make a few small changes which will involve dropping the acidulated malt and water additions (I just don't think our local Tassie water needs it), I'm also going to throw some simcoe into the middle of the hop schedule to try and draw on some of those more piney notes.

Let me know how your brew turns out!


----------



## Wobbly74

Looking forward to it @Schikitar , just need to clear out the dark Czech lager and the dunkel currently hogging the fermentation fridge. I've also got my big pig hop hog clone sitting waiting to go in the cube so might ferment the both of them at the same time


----------



## Schikitar

Wobbly74 said:


> I've also got my big pig hop hog clone



My bro is really keen to do a War Hog clone, got a recipe for the Hop Hog?


----------



## wide eyed and legless

Off to Europe on the 10th May need to get some beer maturing for when I get back, fermenting now an English Best Bitter, Rye Summer Ale, will make this week another batch of Rye Summer Ale and an AIPA, won't be able to get stuck into them if I am not here.


----------



## Wobbly74

Schikitar said:


> My bro is really keen to do a War Hog clone, got a recipe for the Hop Hog?


Not war hog, but this is my hop hog no chill attempt - it's still in the cube so can't comment on taste yet, but it's a revision of a prior recipe that didn't have enough late additions. 30 minute steep with 5 minute additions in the cube. 

*Big Pig Pale Ale*

*Batch Size: *23.00 l *Style:* American Pale Ale (18B)
*Boil Size: *28.60 l *Style Guide:* BJCP 2015
*Color:* 16.0 EBC *Equipment:* 50L Keggle
*Bitterness:* 48.2 IBUs *Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.053 (13.0° P) *Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
*Est FG:* 1.011 SG (2.7° P) *Fermentation:* Ale, Single Stage
*ABV:* 5.5% *Taste Rating:* 30.0

Ingredients
*Amount* *Name* *Type* *#*
500.0 g Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 1
250.0 g Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 2
150.0 g BEST Acidulated (BESTMALZ) (6.0 EBC) Grain 3
4.10 kg Gladfield Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 4
8.4 g Magnum [14.0%] - First Wort Hops 5
1.00 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10 min) Misc 6
15.0 g Citra [12.0%] - Steep 30 min Hops 7
15.0 g Cascade [5.5%] - Steep 30 min Hops 8
15.0 g Centennial [10.0%] - Steep 30 min Hops 9
15.0 g Amarillo [9.2%] - Steep 30 min Hops 10
35.0 g Amarillo [9.2%] - Steep 5 min Hops 11
35.0 g Cascade [5.5%] - Steep 5 min Hops 12
35.0 g Centennial [10.0%] - Steep 5 min Hops 13
35.0 g Citra [12.0%] - Steep 5 min Hops 14
1 pkgs Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 15
50.0 g Amarillo [9.2%] - Dry Hop 3 days Hops 16
50.0 g Cascade [5.5%] - Dry Hop 3 days Hops 17
50.0 g Centennial [10.0%] - Dry Hop 3 days Hops 18
50.0 g Citra [12.0%] - Dry Hop 3 days Hops 19
Report Abuse


----------



## Coodgee

double brew day today. slight variation on the house pale ale and an IPA to give Pratty1 a boner. 

APA
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 - 
2.00 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
4.00 kg Ale Malt - Barrett Burston (6.3 EBC) Grain 3 85.1 % 
0.50 kg Carapils (4.0 EBC) Grain 4 10.6 % 
0.20 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (90. Grain 5 4.3 % 
20.00 g Citra [12.70 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 17.1 IBUs 
1.00 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
50.00 g Citra [13.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 8 15.0 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 9 - 
100.00 g Citra [12.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 10 0.0 IBUs 

AIPA:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
15.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1  - 
4.50 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 - 
4.00 kg Ale Malt - Barrett Burston (6.3 EBC) Grain 3 66.7 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 33.3 % 
10.00 g Chinook [11.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 11.0 IBUs 
60.00 g Cascade [7.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 24.8 IBUs 
0.5 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 - 
50.00 g Simcoe [12.40 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 Hop 8 5.9 IBUs 
40.00 g Cascade [7.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 Hop 9 2.7 IBUs 
40.00 g Chinook [11.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 Hop 10 4.4 IBUs 
2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 - 
100.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Hop 12 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs 
50.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Schikitar

Brewing a robust porter tomorrow, won't post recipe until I know it's decent but it's got maris otter, dark crystal, chocolate, brown and a touch of special b. Looking to ferment with either M42 or maybe M15 to accent the special b.. ?? Going non traditional with the hops, chinook and cascade..


----------



## Coodgee

That recipe above, the ipa, came out to check it just now and it's gone off with yeast spewing out the airlock. Never seen us05 do that before. Set at 18 degrees too. Maybe pitched too much slurry


----------



## Dan Pratt

Coodgee said:


> double brew day today. slight variation on the house pale ale and an IPA to give Pratty1 a boner.
> 
> 
> AIPA:
> ------------
> Amt Name Type # %/IBU
> 15.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 mins Water Agent 1 -
> 4.50 ml Lactic Acid (Mash 60.0 mins) Water Agent 2 -
> 
> 4.00 kg Ale Malt - Barrett Burston (6.3 EBC) Grain 3 66.7 %
> 2.00 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 4 33.3 %
> 
> 10.00 g Chinook [11.60 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 11.0 IBUs
> 60.00 g Cascade [7.20 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 6 24.8 IBUs
> 0.5 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 7 -
> 50.00 g Simcoe [12.40 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 Hop 8 5.9 IBUs
> 40.00 g Cascade [7.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 Hop 9 2.7 IBUs
> 40.00 g Chinook [11.60 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 5.0 Hop 10 4.4 IBUs
> 
> 2.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 11 -
> 
> 100.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [12.25 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Hop 12 0.0 IBUs
> 50.00 g Chinook [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 13 0.0 IBUs
> 50.00 g Simcoe [13.00 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days Hop 14 0.0 IBUs



yes baby, that is IPA, hop show with malt for ABV only, boner achieved!!

5g per litre whirpool 

10g per litre dry hop


----------



## pirateagenda

Imperial Coffee Vanilla Milk stout

Maris Otter
Oats
Choc Malt
Munich
Medium Crystal
Roasted Barley
Lactose
Brown sugar (to bump OG as I was down on expected)

EKG to 24 IBU

Whole Coffee beans steeped cold
Vanilla extract to taste

Was aiming for ABV 8%, but efficiency was way down, so will probably end up around 7.5%


----------



## Schikitar

Hey @Wobbly74 - how did that Hoppy Pale Ale turn out?

My robust porter is fermenting like a trooper at the moment (went with M42 in the end), if it turns out alright I'll share the recipe. I'm also looking to brew Badly's Citra and Raspberry Milkshake IPA - anyone had a crack at that?


----------



## Wobbly74

Schikitar said:


> Hey @Wobbly74 - how did that Hoppy Pale Ale turn out?
> 
> My robust porter is fermenting like a trooper at the moment (went with M42 in the end), if it turns out alright I'll share the recipe. I'm also looking to brew Badly's Citra and Raspberry Milkshake IPA - anyone had a crack at that?


I just Kegged the big pig last Monday but haven't had a chance to try it yet as I had to head off on Tuesday. I'm in the UK at the moment but hopefully it'll finish naturally carbing in the keg by the time I get home in another weeks time. Oaty McOatface is still in the cube, and the serving fridge will now be full, so might have to hold off for a few weeks before he gets pitched...


----------



## Schikitar

Wobbly74 said:


> Oaty McOatface


LOL


----------



## hairydog

NEIPA;

4KG 2 ROW ALE
1KG GOLDEN PROMISE
0.5KG FLAKED OATS
0.4 FLAKED WHEAT.

40G AMARILLO FIRST WORT HOP
40G AMARILLO @5 MIN
25G CITRA,GALAXY,MOSAIC @82DEG C FOR 20MIN.
DRY HOP CITRA,GALAXY,MOSAIC TWICE.
WLP066 London fog ale.

Mashed at 67 first brew of this style just kicked off fermentation.


----------



## Phoney

I realised I've got a lot of 2014-2016 hops in the freezer that need to be used up and its been a while since I've brewed a DIPA.

6kg Gladfield Ale
270g Carapils
270g Dark Crystal
340g Sugaz

50g CTZ @60 (these are at least fresh)
20g Cascade (circa 2013) @ 15
30g Mosaic @ cube hop
30g Citra @ cube hop
30g Centennial @ cube hop
30g Mosaic @ dry hop
30g Citra @ dry hop
30g Centennial @ dry hop

WY1272 American Ale II

Dry hops could be up to 10g over for each. It's all gotta go!

Edit: Man I haven't been on this forum for a while, it seems, different!


----------



## Schikitar

Here's the recipe for the porter I did recently, nice flavour but I possibly went a bit far with the unfermentables (final gravity finished higher than expected);

Brew Method: BIAB
Style Name: Baltic Porter
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 26 liters (fermentor volume)
No Chill: 15 minute extended hop boil time

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.064
Final Gravity: 1.011
ABV (standard): 6.86% -> adjusted to 5.78%  
IBU (tinseth): 48.79
SRM (morey): 36.78

FERMENTABLES:
6.1 kg - United Kingdom - Maris Otter Pale (75.9%)
490 g - United Kingdom - Chocolate (6.1%)
430 g - United Kingdom - Dark Crystal 80L (5.4%)
350 g - United Kingdom - Brown (4.4%)
230 g - Belgian - Special B (2.9%)
225 g - Treacle (2.8%)
210 g - Flaked Barley (2.6%)

HOPS:
25 g - Chinook, Type: Pellet, AA: 11.6, Use: First Wort
30 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7.6, Use: Flameout
20 g - Cascade, Type: Pellet, AA: 7.6, Use: Cube Hop

YEAST:
Mangrove Jack - New World Strong Ale M42
Fermentation Temp: 19 C
Expected FG - 1.011
Actual FG - 1.020


----------



## Schikitar

This weekend I'm going to have a crack at Baldy's Citra & Raspberry Smoothie IPA (with a few minor adjustments) - it's meant to be tasty, albeit a little wreckless on the budget;

Brew Method: BIAB
Style Name: American Pale Ale (Fruit Beer)
Boil Time: 60 min
Batch Size: 26 liters (fermentor volume)
No Chill: 15 minute extended hop boil time

STATS:
Original Gravity: 1.061
Final Gravity: 1.017
ABV (standard): 5.77%
IBU (tinseth): 60.01
SRM (morey): 8.43

FERMENTABLES:
5.2 kg - United Kingdom - Maris Otter Pale (74%)
280 g - American - Carapils (Dextrine Malt) (4%)
565 g - Lactose (Milk Sugar) (8%)
400 g - Rolled Oats (5.7%)
300 g - Flaked Barley (4.3%)
280 g - American - Caramel / Crystal 60L (4%)
2.4 kg - Raspberries - Added to fermenter on day 3 or 4

HOPS:
25 g - Chinook, Type: Pellet, AA: 13, Use: Boil for 60 min
35 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Flameout
15 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.6, Use: Flameout
25 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.6, Use: Cube Hop
80 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Cube Hop
110 g - Amarillo, Type: Pellet, AA: 8.6, Use: Dry Hop
110 g - Citra, Type: Pellet, AA: 11, Use: Dry Hop

MASH GUIDELINES:
1) Temperature, Temp: 66 C, Time: 60 min

YEAST:
Mangrove Jack - New World Strong Ale M42 (pitched from slurry)
Fermentation Temp: 19 C


----------



## Phoney

That seems like a LOT of lactose for an IPA. I get that you might want something to counteract the tartness of the raspberries but to me it seems OTT (unless you're a sweet tooth?). You might want to consider adding it into the keg, bit by bit, since it's not ferment-able anyway.


----------



## Schikitar

Phoney said:


> That seems like a LOT of lactose for an IPA.


Yeah, it sure is but apparently with the hop bitterness and the tartness of the raspberries it all balances out. I'm just following a seemingly well received recipe but I will probably cut this back to 500g (which is the original amount of the 23L recipe) just for the logisitics of buying it in that size. Here is the original grain-to-glass video on this one if interested -  



Phoney said:


> You might want to consider adding it into the keg, bit by bit, since it's not ferment-able anyway.


A very good tip except I don't own a kegging setup (yet, am currently looking). I'll roll the dice and see what happens but I definitely appreciate the feedback and I'll let you know if you turn out to be right!


----------



## Schikitar

Here's what my Raspberry Smoothie IPA turned out looking like, didn't quite get the full red colour but it sure does look like a smoothie I reckon! Taste-wise I was really happy with the balance of the raspberry and the lactose, could have used a bit more hop flavour/aroma (which is disappointing given how much I threw at it) but that's an issue I'm working on, head retention was also an issue..

https://1drv.ms/u/s!AsRbZZsjUv9gre0ym8psw9pRjnGlxA
(Apologies for the dirty glass, my dishwasher has been leaving a rim at the top lately)

If you love raspberries or fruit beers as much as me then I definitely think it's having a crack at!


----------



## Fro-Daddy

Finally got some different grain to play about with, just after some thoughts on this recipe since I usually just make stuff up on the spot.
I'm generally not a big fan of high IBU's and mostly drink pale ales.

View media item 10797
This is what I have at home to use:

Caraaroma Fermentable 1,000.00 g 
Gladfield Shepherds Delight Malt Fermentable 2,000.00 g 
Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) Fermentable 25,000.00 g 
Pale Malt, Maris Otter (Thomas Fawcett) Fermentable 25,000.00 g 
Smoked Malt (Weyermann) Fermentable 1,000.00 g 
Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) Fermentable 12,500.00 g 
Amarillo Hop 100.00 g 
Centennial Hop 50.00 g 
Fortnight Hop 100.00 g 
Galaxy Hop 500.00 g 
Nelson Sauvin Hop 100.00 g 
Pacifica Hop 100.00 g 
Cider Yeast Yeast 1.00 Items 
Safale American Yeast 5.00 Items


----------



## Schikitar

First thing would be to decide what style of beer you want to create, you could maybe try an amber ale if you don't like anything too hoppy (and would give you a chance to use either the caraaroma or SD). Pair the marris with the caraaroma and maybe a bit of wheat, then perhaps centennial with amarillo (I've not used fortnight, pacifica or nelson so couldn't advise there). Ferment with US-05..


----------



## Rocker1986

Brewing up this one today, just waiting for the wort to come to boil. Based on the pre boil volume I'll be doing a 110min boil. Got the previous batch of the same recipe on tap at the moment, had a sample glass earlier but will leave it alone for a month now. Tasting good so expecting it will be better in a month's time.

The water used is entirely distilled, hence the mineral additions.


----------



## Rocker1986

Brew day today, another batch of this brown ale, which turned out very welll last time.


----------



## Schikitar

Rocker1986 said:


> Brew day today, another batch of this brown ale, which turned out very welll last time.


That looks really good, am yet to do a brown ale!


----------



## Wobbly74

The other half was away yesterday so just managed to squeeze in 3 brews in the last 2 days as stocks are low. Already have a weizenbock and a raspberry wheat fermenting and a cube of Vienna lager waiting.


Slavic Pilsner

*Batch Size: *21.00 l *Style:* Czech Premium Pale Lager (3B)
*Boil Size: *28.92 l *Style Guide:* BJCP 2015
*Color:* 9.5 EBC *Equipment:* 50L Keggle
*Bitterness:* 30.9 IBUs *Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.049 (12.1° P) *Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Lager Step, Batch Sparge
*Est FG:* 1.006 SG (1.5° P) *Fermentation:* Fast Lager, Two Stage
*ABV:* 5.6% *Taste Rating:* 30.0

Ingredients
*Amount* *Name* *Type* *#*
1.00 Campden Tablet (Mash 95 min) Misc 1
3.70 kg Gladfield Lager Light (2.8 EBC) Grain 2
255.7 g BEST Melanoidin (BESTMALZ) (70.0 EBC) Grain 3
182.6 g Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 4
137.0 g BEST Acidulated (BESTMALZ) (6.0 EBC) Grain 5
17.8 g Styrian Goldings [3.5%] - First Wort Hops 6
2.9 g Hallertau Magnum [14.0%] - First Wort Hops 7
17.8 g Styrian Goldings [3.5%] - Boil 15 min Hops 8
44.2 g Saaz [3.7%] - Boil 5 min Hops 9
17.8 g Styrian Goldings [3.5%] - Boil 5 min Hops 10
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 5 min) Misc 11
0.50 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 5 min) Misc 12
1 pkgs Czech Budejovice Lager (White Labs #WLP802) Yeast 13


Coopers Session Ale 

*Batch Size: *23.00 l *Style:* Australian Pale Ale (8D)
*Boil Size: *30.50 l *Style Guide:* BJCP 2004
*Color:* 7.0 EBC *Equipment:* 50L Keggle
*Bitterness:* 23.0 IBUs *Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.040 (9.9° P) *Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
*Est FG:* 1.008 SG (2.0° P) *Fermentation:* My Aging Profile
*ABV:* 4.2% *Taste Rating:* 30.0

Ingredients
*Amount* *Name* *Type* *#*
38.00 l Beaumaris, Vic Water 1
4.00 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min) Misc 2
2.00 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60 min) Misc 3
2.00 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60 min) Misc 4
2.77 kg Gladfield Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 5
745.0 g BEST Wheat Malt (BESTMALZ) (4.8 EBC) Grain 6
130.0 g BEST Acidulated (BESTMALZ) (6.0 EBC) Grain 7
0.50 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10 min) Misc 8
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10 min) Misc 9
30.0 g Melba [10.0%] - Steep 30 min Hops 10
50.0 g Galaxy [15.9%] - Steep 5 min Hops 11
6 pkgs Coopers Pale Ale Cultured ( #CPA) Yeast 12
50.0 g Galaxy [14.0%] - Dry Hop 4 days Hops 13


BrewDog Slot Machine 

*Batch Size: *23.00 l *Style:* Rye IPA (21B)
*Boil Size: *30.50 l *Style Guide:* BJCP 2015
*Color:* 35.3 EBC *Equipment:* 50L Keggle
*Bitterness:* 42.5 IBUs *Boil Time:* 60 min
*Est OG:* 1.051 (12.6° P) *Mash Profile:* Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
*Est FG:* 1.009 SG (2.3° P) *Fermentation:* Ale, Two Stage
*ABV:* 5.5% *Taste Rating:* 30.0

Ingredients
*Amount* *Name* *Type* *#*
38.00 l Beaumaris, Vic Water 1
1.00 Campden Tablet (Mash 65 min) Misc 2
3.31 g Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60 min) Misc 3
4.80 g Calcium Chloride (Mash 60 min) Misc 4
2.49 g Epsom Salt (MgSO4) (Mash 60 min) Misc 5
2.98 g Baking Soda (Mash 60 min) Misc 6
4.13 kg Gladfield Ale Malt (6.0 EBC) Grain 7
216.8 g Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 8
598.8 g Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) Grain 9
150.0 g Briess Midnight Wheat (1080.0 EBC) Grain 10
20.3 g Hallertau Magnum [11.0%] - First Wort Hops 11
0.50 Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10 min) Misc 12
20.3 g Amarillo [9.2%] - Steep 30 min Hops 13
40.5 g Amarillo [9.2%] - Steep 5 min Hops 14
20.3 g Mandarina Bavaria [8.5%] - Steep 5 min Hops 15
20.3 g Hallertau Blanc [6.8%] - Steep 5 min Hops 16
1 pkgs Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 17
50.0 g Hallertau Blanc [10.5%] - Dry Hop 4 days Hops 18
50.0 g Mandarina Bavaria [8.5%] - Dry Hop 4 days Hops 19
100.0 g Amarillo [9.2%] - Dry Hop 4 days Hops 20


----------



## Rocker1986

Schikitar said:


> That looks really good, am yet to do a brown ale!


Cheers mate, it's a bit like a Tooheys Old with a more rich flavour


----------



## SBOB

Havent posted one for a while

Red Rye IPA today
Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l 
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 22.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 64.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 79.5 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name 
5.29 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 78.5 % 
0.83 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) 12.4 % 
0.56 kg Crystal, Light (Simpsons) (80.0 EBC) 8.3 % 
0.06 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) 0.9 % 
15.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 19.2 IBUs 
7.00 g Chinook [12.30 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 9.2 IBUs 
7.00 g Simcoe [12.70 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 9.5 IBUs 
25.00 g Chinook [12.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20 9.0 IBUs 
25.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.50 %] - Steep/Whirl Hop 8.4 IBUs 
25.00 g Simcoe [12.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 9.3 IBUs 
1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 12 - 

Dry Hop 1
15.00 g Chinook [12.30 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days 
15.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 
15.00 g Simcoe [12.70 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days 
Dry Hop 2
15.00 g Chinook [12.30 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days 
15.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 
15.00 g Simcoe [12.70 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days


----------



## Nullnvoid

SBOB said:


> Havent posted one for a while
> 
> Red Rye IPA today
> Batch Size (fermenter): 22.00 l
> Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
> Estimated Color: 22.8 EBC
> Estimated IBU: 64.6 IBUs
> Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
> Est Mash Efficiency: 79.5 %
> Boil Time: 90 Minutes
> 
> Ingredients:
> ------------
> Amt Name
> 5.29 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) 78.5 %
> 0.83 kg Rye Malt (Weyermann) (5.9 EBC) 12.4 %
> 0.56 kg Crystal, Light (Simpsons) (80.0 EBC) 8.3 %
> 0.06 kg Pale Chocolate Malt (Thomas Fawcett) 0.9 %
> 15.00 g Magnum [12.00 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 19.2 IBUs
> 7.00 g Chinook [12.30 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 9.2 IBUs
> 7.00 g Simcoe [12.70 %] - First Wort 60.0 min 9.5 IBUs
> 25.00 g Chinook [12.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20 9.0 IBUs
> 25.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.50 %] - Steep/Whirl Hop 8.4 IBUs
> 25.00 g Simcoe [12.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 20.0 Hop 9.3 IBUs
> 1.0 pkg Safale American (DCL/Fermentis #US-05) Yeast 12 -
> 
> Dry Hop 1
> 15.00 g Chinook [12.30 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days
> 15.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.50 %] - Dry Hop 7.0
> 15.00 g Simcoe [12.70 %] - Dry Hop 7.0 Days
> Dry Hop 2
> 15.00 g Chinook [12.30 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days
> 15.00 g Mosaic (HBC 369) [11.50 %] - Dry Hop 4.0
> 15.00 g Simcoe [12.70 %] - Dry Hop 4.0 Days




Looks good  Have saved this for one day.

Have you brewed this before? Interested to see how it goes.


----------



## SBOB

Nullnvoid said:


> Looks good  Have saved this for one day.
> 
> Have you brewed this before? Interested to see how it goes.



nope
just decided this morning that i wanted to use some of the rye I had one hand, an ipa sounded decent, and who doesnt like an amber/red coloured beer 

Searched a few forums, joined a few recipe ideas together and thats what i ended up with
Grain bill and hop schedule mostly stolen from a clone of the SN Ruthless Rye from here https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/homebrew-recipe/sierra-nevada-ruthless-rye-clone/


----------



## Deepregret

This guy! Bottling this week sometime. Maybe Wednesday! woo!


----------



## mofox1

SBOB said:


> Grain bill and hop schedule mostly stolen from a clone of the SN Ruthless Rye from here https://www.homebrewersassociation.org/homebrew-recipe/sierra-nevada-ruthless-rye-clone/



That was the starting point for my rye IPA's as well, although my rye amount now hovers around the 25 - 30% mark.

Did one on Thursday, can't wait to get it on tap as I'm now down to only one kegged tap... of RIS. [emoji1]


----------



## Schikitar

SBOB said:


> Estimated Color: 22.8 EBC



My brother and I have been brewing a few different red, we're finding anything above 19 EBC is coming out a little dark/brownish rather than that deep ruby red colour. I spoke to a pro brewer recently and he said one of the main tricks is to get the beer as clear as possible (he double filters all their beers). Anyway, interested to see how yours turns out in regards to colour, if anyone else has any ideas/suggestions for nailing that red please yell out..


----------



## glennheinzel

It's been a while since I've made normal beer so I cracked this out over the weekend...

18-B American Pale Ale
Size: 50 L
Efficiency: 86.0%
Original Gravity: 1.057
Terminal Gravity: 1.014
Color: 11.04 SRM
Alcohol: 5.58%
Bitterness: 32.5

Ingredients:
8.0 kg (72.1%) Crisp Maris Otter - added during mash
2.0 kg (18.0%) Weyermann Munich TYPE I - added during mash
1.0 kg (9.0%) Simpsons Imperial Malt - added during mash
0.1 kg (0.9%) Carahell® - added during mash
40.0 g (30.8%) Magnum-PLMG (13.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 m
15.0 g (11.5%) Cascade (5.5%) - added during boil, boiled 10 m
15.0 g (11.5%) Vic Secret (16.1%) - added during boil, boiled 10 m
15.0 g (11.5%) Cascade (5.5%) - steeped after boil
15.0 g (11.5%) Vic Secret (16.1%) - steeped after boil
15.0 g (11.5%) Cascade (5.5%) - added dry to primary fermenter
15.0 g (11.5%) Vic Secret (16.1%) - added dry to primary fermenter

Gluten-free enzyme added


----------



## glennheinzel

I mentioned above that the APA was my first normal beer in a while. That's because of this abomination... Hawaiian Pizza beer! (pineapple plus rauchmalt)

Hawaiian Pizza beer (25 litres)
Size: 25 L
Efficiency: 88.0%

Original Gravity: 1.050
Terminal Gravity: 1.013
Color: 6.64 SRM
Alcohol: 4.93%
Bitterness: 36.7

Mash:
200g pineapple chunks
2.0 kg (40.0%) Weyermann Smoked Malt - added during mash
2.0 kg (40.0%) Weyermann Munich TYPE I - added during mash
1.0 kg (20.0%) Crisp Maris Otter - added during mash
13 g (11.6%) Magnum-PLMG (13.0%) - added during boil, boiled 60 m
33 g (29.5%) Azacca® (15.0%) - added during boil, boiled 10 m
33 g (29.5%) Azacca® (15.0%) - steeped after boil
33 g (29.5%) Azacca® (15.0%) - added dry to primary fermenter

If I want to bump up the pineapple, I have some pineapple flavour/aroma enhancer from Cupcake World. 

If this works out, I'll add a pizza base to the next mash.


----------



## glennheinzel

And one more interesting beer...

Brut IPA
Size: 50 L
Efficiency: 82.0%
Original Gravity: 1.056
Terminal Gravity: 1.000 (zero carbs!)
Color: 5.42 SRM (5.0 - 40.0)
Alcohol: 7.33% (3.0% - 10.0%)
Bitterness: 12.3 (40.0 - 120.0)

Ingredients:
8.0 kg (66.7%) Weyermann Pilsner Malt - added during mash
2 kg (16.7%) Weyermann Pale Wheat Malt - added during mash
2 kg (16.7%) Weyermann Munich TYPE I - added during mash
50 g (18.5%) Nelson Sauvin (11.0%) - added during boil, boiled 13 m
30 g (11.1%) Motueka (7.0%) - steeped after boil
60 g (22.2%) Pacifica (5.5%) - steeped after boil
30 g (11.1%) Hallertau Blanc (10.5%) - steeped after boil
100.0 g (37.0%) Nelson Sauvin (14.0%) - added dry to secondary fermenter
2.0 ea Fermentis US-05 Safale US-05

Mash at 64 deg C for 1 hr
I used an enzyme (amyloglucosidase) to make the sugars more fermentable. 

It's been in the keg a week and is a big hit with my non-beergeek friends.

Interesting enough... I normally eat, drink and then eat again. I've found that drinking this beer doesn't leave me hankering after snacks. So it's low carb and it's curbed my need for munchies!


----------



## Schikitar

Has anyone brewed with an actual cake in the mash? Was thinking of doing a xmas stout with a Lions Christmas cake, then maybe some rum-soaked oak dominoes in secondary.. terrible idea?


----------

